# The Face Behind The Post



## Andre

Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description.
A little incentive to start up this thread. An Igo-L dripping atomizer to the best picture. To be judged by @Silver1 (if he consents to do so?) using any criterium/criteria he wishes. Winner to be announced during the day of the the 3rd of February 2014. Silver1 may only post a picture/s in this thread after that date. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

HRH, Belinda, and I (Andre) in Central Botswana. Far, far away from civilisation and the grid.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Derick

Melinda and I at our Wedding - about 4 years ago


​Edit: Seeing as we are a supplier, we will gracefully bow out of the competition, but I still wanted to post a pic

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## devdev

Here is my take on this thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Here is my take on this thread
> 
> View attachment 776


And I presume all shall be revealed in enveloping stages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Smokyg

This is the smokyg! All in real life! Just had to post the first one... What awful memories... Lol!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

From left to right:

Me with my late brother
Myself
Myself and giz

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## devdev

@Matthee Lol! 

Ok fine, I agree to play along properly this time...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TylerD

My wife Ant and me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Wow @Matthee. This is a big surprise and an exciting one at that! Thank you sir.

I gracefully accept your nomination to be the judge of the photos and will announce the winner as @Matthee has indicated on the 3rd of Feb.

So far, I am impressed with the photos posted. This will be tough to judge but I am up for the challenge. 

As you say, let's play...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

<<<<

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> <<<<


And all will be revealed...needle by needle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## drew

Not a fan of cameras so most pics of me are taken without me knowing...

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo

Robo Kitty and I

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tom



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JB1987

So here's me





And the faithful companion (probably got bored of me building coils and watching reviews)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vaalboy

My sport and passion - bassfishing!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vaalboy

Camera does add a few pounds though

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

vaalboy said:


> Camera does add a few pounds though


to the bass or you?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## vaalboy

Busted -lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

me and fishy





me and my other half





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oupa

The oupa and the ouma... 





The oupa and the ouma with bun in oven!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CraftyZA

checking the scopes before last year's hunt. Me holding the Remington .308 pump action




(almost posted the image with me and my blesbok, but seeing as this is open forum, I will restrain from doing that)
Me and my daughter chilling to some old school rock \m/

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Here is me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Gizmo said:


> Robo Kitty and I
> 
> View attachment 784




ALL HAIL THE HYPNO CAT! (One of my favourite Imgur memes)


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Vaalboy. I see you are a lure fisherman like me. Sealine forum I think. Good Bass and good looking rod. I have a custom Passion Stick with a Diawa reel with braid and all. 
Sorry. Will try to post a pic of my fish.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Vaalboy. I see you are a lure fisherman like me. Sealine forum I think. Good Bass and good looking rod. I have a custom Passion Stick with a Diawa reel with braid and all.
> Sorry. Will try to post a pic of my fish.



Weren't you in that Jaws movie?


----------



## Spiri

From left to right: Me, my friend Lu, RevnLucky7 and my brother (Still in the stinky analog days)


Me and my other half. 




Driving through the reserve in St. Lucia

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Wow people, day 2 since this competition started and so far I am highly impressed. Fantastic photos...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

For the record @Silver1 as a supplier on the forum I too will bow out of the competition. Keep up the good posts everyone!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeap same here  still wanted to show face though

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gizmo

But but I wantz free stuffz.. haha just kidding same here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Seems like the retailers have voted themselves out of the prize.

That they may do and its in good spirit, but don't think their photos will not be judged in some shape or form

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

me 2 I dont think its fair there is someone out there there could put it to good use

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

that me with my summer hair do.

For the record not a big selfie fan

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

dont lie thats your reo hairdo lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

lmimp yeah had to sell myself to get one 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Smokyg

Lol! I didn't even read the part where Matthee said it's a competition... Haha! Awesome!


----------



## annemarievdh

Bwahahahaha... Me with a devious plan...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

And just me 5:00 am before work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

High fives with the cardboard man at the Franz Josef glacier, South Island, New Zealand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> @Matthee Lol!
> 
> Ok fine, I agree to play along properly this time...
> 
> View attachment 781



Looks like Hartebeespoort dam @devdev?


----------



## devdev

Silver1 said:


> Looks like Hartebeespoort dam?


 Nope, it was on Knysna lagoon, down by the heads. Houses on eastern head are visible behind the ridiculously handsome intelligent guy's shoulder


----------



## Silver

LOL, ok great - looks like Harties with the Kosmos area behind you to the right 

I will reserve judgement till the 3rd of Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

howsit guys

lovely thread

i will post mine in the morning from work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Ow... and my site office pic from Zambia

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Well you can all see my face in my avatar but here is the whole photo, taken with my wife and son about 2 yrs ago. Since then, my daughter was born (on my birthday )




And here I am with my catch of the day, on holiday in the Transkei.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fred1sa

Nice fish ShaneW. Is a copper a muscle cracker? Biggest I managed was only around 5kg.


----------



## ShaneW

Thanks @fred1sa, it's a copper/red steenbras, cousin of the black steenbras ( Black mussel cracker) And the silver steenbras (white mussel cracker)

Catching Coppers was banned a few months after I caught that one. 

Here is a 7kg Black steenbras I caught

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Beautiful fish that I won't catch. Get too sea sick and those are deepwater species.


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> Beautiful fish that I won't catch. Get too sea sick and those are deepwater species.


Nooo, @fred1sa, thought your below the line philosophy would help you with the deep seas. Then I realised that something with your quote is not quite right. And immediately the light came up for me - it is actually intentional. This must then be the way it is quoted for a Casanova - "I saw, I conquered, I came". Absolutely hilarious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

ok, so i am finally back in Joburg and i can post ...

about 2 weeks ago i was asked to help out building our earthstation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

So far, I count about 19 members that have posted their pic/s. 
Great going people! 
The pics are fabulous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Me DJ'ing at my friends 21st 



Fishing @ the Vaal dam



A pic from a self Photoshoot with my girlfriend



A pic my girlfriend took of me whilst waiting for the guys to pitch up for their engagement shoot.. Lol!



Haha! Im going on a pic rampage... Lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

Matthee said:


> Nooo, @fred1sa, thought your below the line philosophy would help you with the deep seas. Then I realised that something with your quote is not quite right. And immediately the light came up for me - it is actually intentional. This must then be the way it is quoted for a Casanova - "I saw, I conquered, I came". Absolutely hilarious!


Lol, its for the dirty minds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

soooo, this is me and my 3 year old, Haniah

2nd pic- these are my two divas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Pictures not showing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

Will fix. We on PHP 5.4 finally. Needed upgrade for security reasons.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Attached pictures still not showing?


----------



## Gizmo

Fixed


----------



## devdev

Is it just me, or do others not see SmokyG's images on pg 3?


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Is it just me, or do others not see SmokyG's images on pg 3?


Your correct, my pics are missing somewhere in a web server far far away! Not to fear! The @Gizmo will fix it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Double fixed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

You're a star Giz, good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 819
> View attachment 820
> ok, so i am finally back in Joburg and i can post ...
> 
> about 2 weeks ago i was asked to help out building our earthstation


Looks impressive, but please explain "earthstation" and "out building".


----------



## Tornalca

Me and my boys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Playing with my Camera and a torch


DJ'ing with a Spiderman suit! LOL!!


A hole i dug, standing up straight!


Tiniest fish i ever caught!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RawRam_cpt

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD!?!?!?!

Not a fan of being in front of the camera, though it has been known to happen from time to time...

My avi







Me on the right, milady beside me






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Smokyg said:


> Playing with my Camera and a torch
> View attachment 862
> 
> DJ'ing with a Spiderman suit! LOL!!
> View attachment 863
> 
> A hole i dug, standing up straight!
> View attachment 864
> 
> Tiniest fish i ever caught!
> View attachment 865


The one with that enormous fish is a classic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely pictures so far everyone! 
Glad you fixed it up @Gizmo


----------



## Rowan Francis

Matthee said:


> Looks impressive, but please explain "earthstation" and "out building".



Matthee - earthstation - (from wikipedia) 
Specialized _satellite earth stations_ are used to telecommunicate with satellites?chiefly communications satellites. Other ground stations communicate with manned space stations or unmanned space probes. A ground station that primarily receives telemetry data, or that follows a satellite not in geostationary orbit, is called a _tracking station_.

When a satellite is within a ground station's line of sight, the station is said to have a _view_ of the satellite. It is possible for a satellite to communicate with more than one ground station at a time. A pair of ground stations are said to have a satellite in _mutual view_ when the stations share simultaneous, unobstructed, line-of-sight contact with the satellite.

i was "out" of the office , busy building the dish for the earthstation ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

Matthee said:


> The one with that enormous fish is a classic!


Lol! Caught with that pink rod! Overkill!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

The Igo-L up for grabs:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

@Silver1 what criteria are you using to determine the winner?


----------



## Smokyg

Matthee said:


> The Igo-L up for grabs:


Ooh it's so pretty!!!


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> @Silver1 what criteria are you using to determine the winner?


@Riaz, that is totally up to @Silver1. And his decision shall be final. And he need not/should not disclose his criterium/criteria. This is just for fun, the fewer rules and stuff the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> @Riaz, that is totally up to @Silver1. And his decision shall be final. And he need not/should not disclose his criterium/criteria. This is just for fun, the fewer rules and stuff the better.




Any requests or motivation for the consideration of the judge should be submitted by close of business today, written in pencil, on the back of a R200 note

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Any requests or motivation for the consideration of the judge should be submitted by close of business today, written in pencil, on the back of a R200 note



Unmarked 100% printable version of illegal tender, just dont tell the shop owner or someone is doing some time ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

heres a pic of myself and my wife

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

In response to @Riaz - you asked about the criteria for judging and the rules. 

I dont want to make it clinical and complicated, so i will leave you just with two things:
- read the title of the thread and @mathhee's original post right at the beginning
- posting more pics wont necessarily improve your chances of winning


----------



## Riaz

Silver1 said:


> In response to @Riaz - you asked about the criteria for judging and the rules.
> 
> I dont want to make it clinical and complicated, so i will leave you just with two things:
> - read the title of the thread and @mathhee's original post right at the beginning
> - posting more pics wont necessarily improve your chances of winning



noted, shot bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Me and my nefew. Enjoying. An early morning swim @PineLake Marina






Me attempting my hand. At a paddle ski and realising I'm totally unfit 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

isnt the winner being announced today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> isnt the winner being announced today?



Yes, you are right Riaz. Judging is still in progress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Dec 2013.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob Dec 2013.
> View attachment 1079


Wow, introduction by way of a picture. Awesome @Rob Fisher! Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, you can also introduce yourself by way of words at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.


----------



## TylerD

Laila my little girl and me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Wow, introduction by way of a picture. Awesome @Rob Fisher! Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, you can also introduce yourself by way of words at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.



I have tried to post a message there but it gives me an error.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Wow, introduction by way of a picture. Awesome @Rob Fisher! Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, you can also introduce yourself by way of words at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.



This is the error I get?

*The following error occurred:*
Please enter a valid message.


----------



## Andre

Rob, I found you can not use accented characters. Like the accent on the "e" in my name Andre. If I put that on I get the same message. So, I just leave it out.


----------



## RIEFY

forgot to introduce my too little girls Imaan on the left and Jihaan on the right





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

My boys





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

Oh and me





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I have to congratulate all of you for posting such amazing photos! It has been interesting, funny and sometimes quite surprising to see the faces behind the posts on our forum. 

After much careful consideration - let me announce the winner:

*Well done @Smokyg - you have won the Face Behind the Post competition!*

There were a number of reasons: 
- For me, you had two winning photos of your face - the second photo in your first batch - a lovely shot - and the Black & White your girlfriend took of you while waiting for the engagement shoot. I loved the angle and the blurry background. 
- your action shot of you DJ'ing in the Spiderman suit was also superb
- your shot while playing with your camera and a torch was excellent. You looked spaced out in that one, mesmerised by the colours. 
- you also posted an extremely funny one of the tiniest fish you caught

Well deserved! Please PM @Matthee to arrange for the delivery of your prize.

But that's not all. Since you all posted such good photos I decided to discuss several other awards. This is just for fun and bragging rights - no prizes 

*The "funny" award - goes to @drew*
There were two finalists in this award and it was a very close call. 
- @devdev with your literal interpretation of "face behind the post" - that was classic! I initially thought it was Mr Bean. But on closer inspection I discovered this was the real thing. Now we all know you are an Altech Autopage subscriber 
- @drew, the dog sleeping on you "passed out" was also classic. Moreso because you unlikely knew this classic capture was taking place. The question is why were you lying face down on bricks? Drinking, tiredness or a massive nic buzz?

*The "first out the blocks" award - goes to @Derick*
You wasted no time in posting your picture straight after Matthee created the thread and posted his picture. That wedding photo is superb. The expressions on both of your faces are priceless. A big smile from you and a very cautious/nervous look from Melinda. 

*The "far out" award - goes to @Matthee *
There were two finalists here:
- the hooded Mr Eiffel Tower (also known as @Tom)
- The man who was in Central Botswana, potkie and all, far from civilisation and the grid as well as in New Zealand near to the Franz Josef glacier. That was a classic shot that captured the moment perfectly - coke bottle, hiking boots and all.

*The "fisherman" shot award - goes to @vaalboy*
Wow, lots of fishing photos and keen anglers - seems like we may need a fishing subsection on the forum  
- @Cape vaping supplies - loved the smile on your face
- @ShaneW - that 15kg copper was nearly as big as you! - it looked heavier than 15kg
- @Rob Fisher - nice fish Rob!
- but @vaalboy , your bassfishing shot takes the cake. What a fabulous picture. Fish in full glory - you with your colourful gear - and a lovely smile of achievement. Well done!

*The "hairstyle" award - goes to @Tornalca*
The unique angle of that photo with your two kids displayed the uniqueness of your hairstyle. Congrats!

*The "unusual" award - goes to @Rowan Francis *
There were two finalists in this category:
- @Gizmo - with Robo Kitty - how amazing are those eyes - how did you do that?
- but @Rowan Francis , your shot took the honours here. Who would submit a picture of themself in the midst of a satellite dish as part of an earthstation, which had some of us confused. Well done - great shot.

*The "blurry" award - goes to @annemarievdh*
For submitting the blurriest photo. Don't worry Annemarie, it's a lovely photo - you look great - especially considering it was at 5 in the morning!!

*The "good-looking" award - goes to @Spiri*
There were several finalists in this category, which I will not divulge. Neither am I going to divulge exactly how it was judged, lets just say I got help from a few female friends and family. "Well deserved" say my helpers 

*There were a few other special mentions or comments that I jotted down during the competition*
- @TylerD, if there was a "forced expression selfie" award, you would have taken it. Also, the shot of you and your daughter on the computer swayed me a lot - it was great.
- @Stroodlepuff - was the only one who made a photo collage - it was fantastic.
- @CraftyZA - you would have taken the "danger award" with your shot of you with the hunting rifle. I was getting worried there, thankfully you followed it up with such a cute pic of you with your daughter. 
- @Riaz - your entries were great. I thought the one of you and your wife holding the caricature drawing of the two of you was very clever! Well done.
- @Zegee - for someone who is not a selfie fan - that was one superb selfie! The smirk on your face is too good - not to mention the stubble on your chin and your head 
- @Oupa - I thought your family portrait shot was brilliant. You managed to capture the three of you before your son was born. What was amazing about those two photos was the clear life progression from the first photo to the second photo. Great photos too. Lovely.
- @Johnny2Puffs - if there was a "rough and ready" award you would have taken it. That photo of you looking back with the sea behind you really does look like a scene from a movie. 
- @JB1987 - I hope your cat is not bored anymore ? 
- @The Golf - despite the late entry - that was a really cool shot of you. Lovely photo with expression. 

Thank you all. I enjoyed the photos thoroughly. 

Although the competition is now closed, feel free to continue posting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

a well deserved win to mr @Smokyg  congrats bud!!

robo kitty is my baby  I took he shot of them and somehow the lighting did that to his eyes  Its one of my all time favorite shots of my two favorite boys 

Congrats on the sub-prizes aswell @Silver1 very creative thinking there and awesome bragging rights awards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

@Silver1 Thanks for taking on the adjudication task. We appreciate the detailed feedback - big kudos!

Congrats to @Smokyg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gizmo

Ah I get an award 

Congrats @Smokyg , truely deserved bud.

And well done on @Silver1 always doing a good job be it reviews or comps. He truely is an asset to the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Zodiac

Me just before a tri-athlon




The boys and I, Storms river bridge




My other half




My little princess 

I know the competitions over, just thought i'd still put "the face behind the post" Congrats @Smokyg, well done man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Congrats @Smokyg !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

Yay! Thank you so much @Silver1 and @Matthee !! This is so awesome!   almost threw my phone through the wall and did the silliest dance reading the notification email out of joy! Lol! 

Well done to everyone else! All your guys photos were just as awesome!  Im sure it must have been a huge challenge for Silver1 to judge!

Thanks to everyone else  You guys are like family already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just for the fun of it for those who may still be confused  (Stolen from the vape meet )

From left to right

Tornalca
devdev
frenzy
Gizmo
SVS1000 
Stroodie
Silver1
TylerD
sunram
(non forum member but should be  ) Hottie
Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Rob, I found you can not use accented characters. Like the accent on the "e" in my name Andre. If I put that on I get the same message. So, I just leave it out.



Ahhhhhhhhh! That's what it was! Thanks... I have posted my into.


----------



## Andre

Thank you all for posting in the real us thread. Congrat @Smokyg - pm me your details for sending (will send speed services, counter to counter if ok with you). @Silver1 for graciously accepting the job of judging, which I sprang on him. And as many of you have commented - what a great choice! Thanks Silver. 

So let us keep this thread alive, as @Zodiac and @Stroodlepuff have already shown the way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW

Smokyg said:


> Yay! Thank you so much @Silver1 and @Matthee !! This is so awesome!   almost threw my phone through the wall and did the silliest dance reading the notification email out of joy! Lol!
> 
> Well done to everyone else! All your guys photos were just as awesome!  Im sure it must have been a huge challenge for Silver1 to judge!
> 
> Thanks to everyone else  You guys are like family already!



Congrats dude... well deserved, your pics are legendary!

You do know we expecting a proper review of the IGOL now. 

Enjoy bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Matthee said:


> Thank you all for posting in the real us thread. Congrat @Smokyg - pm me your details for sending (will send speed services, counter to counter if ok with you). @Silver1 for graciously accepting the job of judging, which I sprang on him. And as many of you have commented - what a great choice! Thanks Silver.
> 
> So let us keep this thread alive, as @Zodiac and @Stroodlepuff have already shown the way.


Thank you Matthee for arranging the competition! Absolute winner! And to all who participated! Would love to see more pics from everyone tho! And we need to encourage the others who still need to post to do so!


----------



## Smokyg

ShaneW said:


> Congrats dude... well deserved, your pics are legendary!
> 
> You do know we expecting a proper review of the IGOL now.
> 
> Enjoy bro


Lol, thanks dude! I will try my best! Altho i suck at formal writing and reviewing things... Lol! But ill try my utmost best!  Might be a while tho, need to get my coil building up to par first..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Well done @Smokyg, we definitely expect full review.

Also you have proved you have many awesome photos available, so maybe it is time to post an avatar without that nasty analog showing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## devdev

Also @SunRam and @Tornalca you guys must get Hotti to sign up already. Maybe threaten to stop making him coils if he doesnt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Well done @Smokyg, we definitely expect full review.
> 
> Also you have proved you have many awesome photos available, so maybe it is time to post an avatar without that nasty analog showing


Lol, but that photo is a reminder of the horrible things i have once done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

i have done my "agree" and "like"...still have to put that in writing:

Congrats to @Smokyg , well deserved! have fun with the Igo, good gear for trying setups.

@Silver1 wow....that was a masterpiece of judging, very creative doing the extended version! Good read that was

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys for all the kind words. 
Was a fun competition and i enjoyed it.

Glad you liked reading the "extended" version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @Smokyg !!! Well deserved!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

congrats @Smokyg !!!

@Silver1 now you can post your pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

devdev said:


> Also @SunRam and @Tornalca you guys must get Hotti to sign up already. Maybe threaten to stop making him coils if he doesnt



He joined this morning

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg

Tom said:


> i have done my "agree" and "like"...still have to put that in writing:
> 
> Congrats to @Smokyg , well deserved! have fun with the Igo, good gear for trying setups.
> 
> @Silver1 wow....that was a masterpiece of judging, very creative doing the extended version! Good read that was


Thank you so much @Tom, much appreciated!  I will most definitely! I cant wait!


----------



## 1am7h30n3

Congrats @Smokyg ! Expect to see some cool builds coming soon hey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

1am7h30n3 said:


> Congrats @Smokyg ! Expect to see some cool builds coming soon hey!


Thanks @1am7h30n3 , most definately!!  Ill need some 30m kanthal for R&D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> congrats @Smokyg !!!
> 
> @Silver1 now you can post your pic




Thanks @Riaz, will do soon.


----------



## Silver

A pic of me in Florence. What a beautiful place!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Haha silver you look like badass


----------



## Gizmo

btw how is kayfun and mech treating you>?


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Gizmo!

Haven't gotten round to the Kayfun yet  too busy dripping 5Pawns on the IGO-L ... Too good....
Will get round to the Kayfun soon - thx for asking...


----------



## Tom

Gizmo said:


> Haha silver you look like badass


Al "Silver" Capone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

LOL @Tom, too good. Thanks


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> A pic of me in Florence. What a beautiful place!
> 
> View attachment 1091


And you look like a native of that place! Going to Georgia (Europe) in October for work (HRH tagging along). Want to extend, but not decided on where. Maybe Turkey or Croatia or Italy (HRH fancies the waterlogged city).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Speak to me if you go to Italy. I will advise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Silver1 said:


> *The "first out the blocks" award - goes to @Derick*
> You wasted no time in posting your picture straight after Matthee created the thread and posted his picture. That wedding photo is superb. The expressions on both of your faces are priceless. A big smile from you and a very cautious/nervous look from Melinda.



I had just said something dirty - and that's her 'I can't believe you just said that' - look

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Ok, forumites this thread is still open for your pictures of the real us, the face behind the the person posting. Do not be shy. *No vaping or vaping related pictures*.


----------



## Zegee

Cape town pretty much covered 
up to you jozi

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ok ok if you insist 

Heres a pic of myself and my bestfriend Jess (who gave me the nickname stroodlepuff) many many moons ago 



And a more recentish one of the last time she visted from the UK (March 2012)




A photo of Gizmo and I on a mini hike we did up a mountain at a resort last year - took us two hours to reach the top





My tattoo I got in honor of my late brother:





A very cute snap I managed to get of Gizmo and his daughter both completely absorbed in her little sing along show

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Wow, that was quick out of the blocks, Stroodie! Well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Wow, that was quick out of the blocks, Stroodie! Well done.



Lol i happened to be looking through photos at the same time so thought aaah why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Having a beer in Turkey!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Not a Bass, but my PB. 12.8kg.
Haven't fished for a while tho! It is sad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

That's a nice Carpasouras!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Having a beer in Turkey!
> 
> View attachment 1379


You must tell me more of your Turkey trip, please Rob. Going to Georgia in November, just next door to Turkey, so considering going there. Maybe via PM when you have the time?


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Not a Bass, but my PB. 12.8kg.
> Haven't fished for a while tho! It is sad.
> 
> View attachment 1380


That is a big thing - half a sheep. Can you/did you eat it?


----------



## TylerD

Nope, I let it go @Matthee .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> You must tell me more of your Turkey trip, please Rob.



Will do! Turkey is awesome! Will PM you later tonight! You have to visit Turkey! I need to do pics as well so maybe a new thread with pics.


----------



## TylerD

Another pic from our Namibia trip. Swakop.
4250 km in 9 days. Hardegat.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do! Turkey is awesome! Will PM you later tonight! You have to visit Turkey! I need to do pics as well so maybe a new thread with pics.


Sounds like a great idea, thanks. A whole travel report. Spreading the report over several post with some pics with each post maybe? Questions in my head now, logistics, mode of travel, expensive or not, best places, safety, etc. You can do a thread here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/other.48/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Another pic from our Namibia trip. Swakop.
> 4250 km in 9 days. Hardegat.
> View attachment 1381


That must have been fun - after the fact!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> That must have been fun - after the fact!


I lost my heart in Namibia that holiday. Will go back anytime!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> I lost my heart in Namibia that holiday. Will go back anytime!


Oh yes, cannot agree more. Done some 4x4ing there - Kaokoland, Damaraland, Caprivi, South Namibia. Absolutely the best. Planning a trip for 2015, maybe including Malawi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Not a Bass, but my PB. 12.8kg.
> Haven't fished for a while tho! It is sad.
> 
> View attachment 1380



Thats a beeeeg fishie!!!! I only have little tiny fishes and they all live in my tank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Oh yes, cannot agree more. Done some 4x4ing there - Kaokoland, Damaraland, Caprivi, South Namibia. Absolutely the best. Planning a trip for 2015, maybe including Malawi.


That sounds awesome! I love it so much, My wife and I went back for our honeymoon. From Etosha all the way down to Fish river. Was awesome! I will be organising a trip again when my daughter will be old enough to sit in a car for 50km at a time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Namibia nostalgia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg

Collected the IGO-L yesterday and have been vaping on it since. Ill have a detailed review soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mauritius!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Protea Bass Fishing Team leaving for Cordoba Spain!




Team on the steps of our hotel in fishing gear ready for day 1




Celebratory dop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Family more than a few years ago at Sun City!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hard Rock Cafe New York




My brother in law and I in Orlando!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's now 03:05 and I'm gonna try go to sleep now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's now 03:05 and I'm gonna try go to sleep now.



Awesome photos Rob, I must say you are a true ecigssa addict. You have hit 800 posts in just over a month. That is really something.. I think you are going to be the next biggest poster here *cough* @Matthee 

Anyway love watching your activity Rob, always something interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great photos Rob. I really liked the one in Mauritius

Also noticed the ashtray next to the bed in the Sun City pic. Lol, days gone by


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Also noticed the ashtray next to the bed in the Sun City pic. Lol, days gone by



Ahhh the bad old <cough cough> days!


----------



## Riaz

lovely pics @Rob Fisher 

seems you have traveled quite extensively.

where to next?


----------



## Andre

Smokyg said:


> Collected the IGO-L yesterday and have been vaping on it since. Ill have a detailed review soon!


Where is @Smokyg? Still waiting for that review!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

he popped around on the weekend so he is still alive, hes on leave at the moment so has not been paying too much attention to the forum he said he should be back in a week or so

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> seems you have traveled quite extensively.
> where to next?



Next is a trip down the coast to CT and back stopping anywhere they have decent accommodation and something to do... 2 weeks in May.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Next is a trip down the coast to CT and back stopping anywhere they have decent accommodation and something to do... 2 weeks in May.


Koringberg has decent accomodation...and we can vape on the stoep.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Koringberg has decent accomodation...and we can vape on the stoep.



Nautilus vs REO... I lose...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Lee_T said:


> Lee


That looks cold! Looks more like ice than snow. Where was that?


----------



## Lee_T

Big Bear, California. It was perfect snowball snow. That was last weekend a couple hours out. 

This was a couple days ago closer to home.







Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Lee_T said:


> Lee


South African Snow man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @Lee_T !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lee_T said:


> Big Bear, California. It was perfect snowball snow. That was last weekend a couple hours out.
> 
> This was a couple days ago closer to home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


Seems you had some fun. You do know you could add your location under your "personal details" (hover over your name at the top right), which will then show under your avatar so peeps can know? You could also add it on our map here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/where-are-you-located.957/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Matthee said:


> Seems you had some fun. You do know you could add your location under your "personal details" (hover over your name at the top right), which will then show under your avatar so peeps can know? You could also add it on our map here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/where-are-you-located.957/


Yea I've been using the android Tapatalk this whole time. I'll try to get on via computer later to do this. Thank you



Lee


----------



## Lee_T

My girl and I.



Lee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Nice!


----------



## Andre

Lee_T said:


> Yea I've been using the android Tapatalk this whole time. I'll try to get on via computer later to do this. Thank you
> Lee


Ah, now I remember you did tell me that previously. Sorry. Lucky guy to have such a beautiful girl! And "nice" is the best @Silver can come up with...probably speechless!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Since this thread is on the go again 

Gizmo, his daughter and I




My sisters and I at my one sisters wedding last year:




Stinky days!!! YUCK




And a throwback to my other sisters wedding when I was about 15 with my neice (PS thats my natural hair colour lol)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Since this thread is on the go again
> 
> Gizmo, his daughter and I



Too cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, that first picture is so good @Stroodlepuff ...the emotions (tenderness, protectiveness, belonging, feels safe, etc) shine through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thank you @Matthee and @Rob Fisher


----------



## Riaz

why does @Gizmo always have his head to the side when taking pics


----------



## Stroodlepuff

lol I've never noticed that


----------



## johan

Looking at these beautiful people I suddenly feel like an "OU BALLIE"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Matthee said:


> Ah, now I remember you did tell me that previously. Sorry. Lucky guy to have such a beautiful girl! And "nice" is the best @Silver can come up with...probably speechless!


I don't know how I lucked out so much. Thank you.



Lee


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> why does @Gizmo always have his head to the side when taking pics



Watching his vape gear of course @Riaz


----------



## Lee_T

Riaz said:


> why does @Gizmo always have his head to the side when taking pics


Reminded me of








Lee

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> Watching his vape gear of course @Riaz



HAHA nice one @johanct


----------



## annemarievdh

Jaco, Trishana and Me on my 31st birthday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lee_T

Aww



Lee


----------



## johan

Geez now I really feel old!


----------



## annemarievdh

I would post all the photos I have of my children but you guys would beg me to stop... Soooo I'm not even gona start

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's go way back... over 34 years ago... Engagement!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

IN the old days when we both used to work!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

awesome photos Rob  I love old photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wedding 1982!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

You almost looked like Chuck Norris back then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the last flash backs... when my kids were small!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

since we're going way back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Wedding 1982!
> 
> View attachment 1946



i was only born in 1982

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Riaz said:


> i was only born in 1982



I beat you  i was only born in 1990


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> i was only born in 1982



OK in that case get offline and go do your homework lightie!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> OK in that case get offline and go do your homework lightie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> Wedding 1982!
> 
> View attachment 1946



Wow!!! I was born in 1982

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> I beat you  i was only born in 1990



@Stroodlepuff, you are still a baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Going way back too many years ago.. think it was 1997. My little sister and me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Stroodlepuff said:


> I beat you  i was only born in 1990


91








Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yay I'm not the youngest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

@Lee_T you little chicken shit!


----------



## BhavZ

I was born in 84 and my ow my there some very handsome and beautiful people in our community..


----------



## Lee_T

Hahaa



Lee


----------



## Andre

Time to revive this thread.

Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description.

A little incentive again. A Coil Gizmo by Artistic Wire to the best picture. See video and images below. To be judged by @Smokyg (if our previous winner consents to do so?) using any criterium/criteria he wishes. Winner to be announced during the day of the the 17th of April 2014. Smokyg may only post a picture/s in this thread after that date. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me at the Hops Festival in Kent to see The Eagle and 10cc Live!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me and Cheryl Cole in London!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Not entering the competition, merely to support this thread:

2013 still on the stinkies!




The wife and I amazed by something





Feeling important





Hiding behind the wife

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Me and Cheryl Cole in London!
> 
> View attachment 2695



Cheryl Cole looks a bit waxy there Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Matthee said:


> Time to revive this thread.
> 
> Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description.
> 
> A little incentive again. A Coil Gizmo by Artistic Wire to the best picture. See video and images below. To be judged by @Smokyg (if our previous winner consents to do so?) using any criterium/criteria he wishes. Winner to be announced during the day of the the 17th of April 2014. Smokyg may only post a picture/s in this thread after that date. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play again!


@Matthee 

I would be honored to judge the new competition. I can see we already have some contenders! 

Lets play!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca

Me and Angelina



Me in the pit lane. Abu Dhabi - Yas Marina Circuit



Me in pole position!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483

Thought I'd contribute....







Me at work now. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Not entering the competition just in good spirits  shaved my head about a month ago and thought I'd share it with you all 



And a more recent shot now that its grown a bit with all the inlaws

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me and Tom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Me in front of the fastest F1 car to date! (2004 Micheal Schumacher's Ferrari!) in Rome's biggest Ferrari shop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinhardt

Me whife.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt

In the process or shaving my head lol!



Waiting for passengers in Wau, Sudan. I'm the dude in shorts.



Me and a buddy geared up at the climbing gym. I'm the dude on the left.



Having drinks at a rooftop market in Newtown, Johannesburg. Again, the dude on the left.



Here's the 94.7 Mountain Challenge



A Swiss, an Italian, a Kenyan, a Ukrainian, a Russian, an Israeli and a South African chowing caviar in a Township in Sudan!



That is that and crack is wack yo!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Tornalca said:


> Me and Angelina
> View attachment 2705
> 
> 
> Me in the pit lane. Abu Dhabi - Yas Marina Circuit
> View attachment 2706
> 
> 
> Me in pole position!
> View attachment 2707



Yes "ou Brad se gat" I like it!


----------



## johan

Ooooo that was close! almost made a big mistake by pressing "like" button under another man's wife's photo - if the remove rating didn't work, I ment it well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Not entering the competition, merely to support this thread:
> 
> 2013 still on the stinkies!
> 
> View attachment 2696
> 
> 
> The wife and I amazed by something
> 
> View attachment 2699
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling important
> 
> View attachment 2700
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding behind the wife
> 
> View attachment 2703


Sorry, if you have posted you have entered. Fortunately, HRH is you saving grace.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt

johanct said:


> Ooooo that was close! almost made a big mistake by pressing "like" button under another man's wife's photo - if the remove rating didn't work, I ment it well!
> View attachment 2742


Hahaha. All good.


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not entering the competition just in good spirits  shaved my head about a month ago and thought I'd share it with you all
> View attachment 2708
> 
> 
> And a more recent shot now that its grown a bit with all the inlaws
> 
> View attachment 2721


Suits you, and much less trouble to keep neat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Reinhardt said:


> View attachment 2716
> 
> 
> Me whife.


We would have preferred your whife in front of the car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

What a relief, was on the verge to delete my membership and pm a shadow administrator to delete all my contact details.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Reinvanhardt said:


> In the process or shaving my head lol!
> View attachment 2711
> 
> 
> Waiting for passengers in Wau, Sudan. I'm the dude in shorts.
> View attachment 2712
> 
> 
> Me and a buddy geared up at the climbing gym. I'm the dude on the left.
> View attachment 2713
> 
> 
> Having drinks at a rooftop market in Newtown, Johannesburg. Again, the dude on the left.
> View attachment 2714
> 
> 
> Here's the 94.7 Mountain Challenge
> View attachment 2722
> 
> 
> A Swiss, an Italian, a Kenyan, a Ukrainian, a Russian, an Israeli and a South African chowing caviar in a Township in Sudan!
> View attachment 2725
> 
> 
> That is that and crack is wack yo!


Dat dem is! You deeg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> In the process or shaving my head lol!
> View attachment 2711
> 
> 
> Waiting for passengers in Wau, Sudan. I'm the dude in shorts.
> View attachment 2712
> 
> 
> Me and a buddy geared up at the climbing gym. I'm the dude on the left.
> View attachment 2713
> 
> 
> Having drinks at a rooftop market in Newtown, Johannesburg. Again, the dude on the left.
> View attachment 2714
> 
> 
> Here's the 94.7 Mountain Challenge
> View attachment 2722
> 
> 
> A Swiss, an Italian, a Kenyan, a Ukrainian, a Russian, an Israeli and a South African chowing caviar in a Township in Sudan!
> View attachment 2725
> 
> 
> That is that and crack is wack yo!


You are living, awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Thought I'd contribute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at work now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, a selfie, word of the year for 2013. Lots of certificates in the background - must be a medical doctor!


----------



## TylerD

Me in Hong Kong


Me in Peru.



Me in Hong kong


Me in Thailand, I nearly drowned that day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Me in Hong Kong
> View attachment 2743
> 
> Me in Peru.
> View attachment 2744
> 
> 
> Me in Hong kong
> View attachment 2745
> 
> Me in Thailand, I nearly drowned that day!
> View attachment 2746


Cheating gets you fined!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

I know the competition is long time over, but thought i'd add some pics of me, my bo and some of our crazy friends friends at our local - Banned Rock Lounge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Me in Hong Kong
> View attachment 2743
> 
> Me in Peru.
> View attachment 2744
> 
> 
> Me in Hong kong
> View attachment 2745
> 
> Me in Thailand, I nearly drowned that day!
> View attachment 2746



GRAPGAT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Cheating gets you fined!


I'm not cheating! Can't believe you caught me out. Damn!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> I know the competition is long time over, but thought i'd add some pics of me, my bo and some of our crazy friends friends at our local - Banned Rock Lounge


Nope, a new competition has just started a few posts back (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-behind-the-post.741/page-11#post-31226). You are surely enjoying yourself - awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

DELETE DELETE DELETE my own message - before I get banned!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Suits you, and much less trouble to keep neat.



thank you  I agree soo much less hassle


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Yes, a selfie, word of the year for 2013. Lots of certificates in the background - must be a medical doctor!



Hahaha, I wish. See the "what you doing when not vaping" thread for details. The program we use requires lots of courses and then there's a management course I was sent on. 

*edit: think they cracking the wall!






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha nice, thanks @Matthee, i have been wasting a bit of time here at work and have just been checking through some of the posts, i didn't spot that one about the new competition  

Yeah we do have quite a lot of fun, i love the people in my life, they are a bunch of crazies and they make everyday into a new adventure filled with lots of laughs 

I mean, just look at this silly one, we were just have a couple of chilled drinks at the pub while the barman was filling the fridges and this seemed like a good idea - we call ourselves the Bannedamily, it's been open now for about 3 years and we really are like a family from the owner who lived with us for a year to the barmen and the regulars

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha nice, thanks @Matthee, i have been wasting a bit of time here at work and have just been checking through some of the posts, i didn't spot that one about the new competition
> 
> Yeah we do have quite a lot of fun, i love the people in my life, they are a bunch of crazies and they make everyday into a new adventure filled with lots of laughs
> 
> I mean, just look at this silly one, we were just have a couple of chilled drinks at the pub while the barman was filling the fridges and this seemed like a good idea - we call ourselves the Bannedamily, it's been open now for about 3 years and we really are like a family from the owner who lived with us for a year to the barmen and the regulars


Great...and much more enjoyable vaping whilst drinking, cause you can match your juice to what you are drinking AND feel much better in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Papa Lazarou at a fancy dress thingy.



A Kraagkroon party......(Mullet)
Me and my buddy.



Oppikoppi long ago. Fake tattoos.



Saying Bye to Swakop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Good god tyler that first black face is quite scary lol.. If i was saw that thing coming at me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me a long long time ago... back in Ovamboland in SWA in 75. Floss was my pet money and one of the bet pets ever! Vervet monkeys are so so close to human it's amazing. All the same emotions!




Oh and in those days I was skinny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

wow thats amazing stuff Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My days on the ESA Bass show on Super Sport!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Me at my boet's wedding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me catching Nemo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Reinhardt

Me and my little princess

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Reinhardt

Me really cold in Germany

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Reinhardt said:


> Me and my little princess


That is precious and beautiful and pushes all the right buttons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Me and my sister at her 21st

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Me and my two brothers. First proof of us being friends is on my 2nd birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Me beating the crap out of SPIDERMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My first ever win! Kwaggaskloof in the WC!


----------



## Reinhardt

Me practicing my vows

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Matthee said:


> That is precious and beautiful and pushes all the right buttons!


Thanks @Matthee she is a bit of a miracle


----------



## Reinhardt

Me lingering in the background. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Me catching Nemo!
> 
> View attachment 2771



Aggg man Fisher! You have been holding out on the world's most amazing profile picture.

Flip this is brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting engaged! Back in the early 80's!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneW

Riaz said:


> i was only born in 1982





annemarievdh said:


> Wow!!! I was born in 1982



Snap... me too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> Snap... me too


Picture or it did not happen.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

This is the most civilized pic I could get in about 200 pic's of a 2 week party we had in CT many years ago. Jaco was there to finish his study's after 2 years in Australia, and took me along...

??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> This is the most civilized pic I could get in about 200 pic's of a 2 week party we had in CT many years ago. Jaco was there to finish his study's after 2 years in Australia, and took me along...
> 
> ??


I agree, that is just tooo civilized.


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


> I agree, that is just tooo civilized.



Haha i realy cant post any of the others, and i made a promise to jaco i would never show them to any one ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

annemarievdh said:


> Haha i realy cant post any of the others, and i made a promise to jaco i would never show them to any one ever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ooh, now you have us all very intrigued..

By the sounds of things, this must have been one epic party Barney Stinson would be proud of. ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I dont know who barney stinson is, but i do know it was the most fun i ever had. And you cant see them hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

annemarievdh said:


> I dont know who barney stinson is, but i do know it was the most fun i ever had. And you cant see them hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barney stinson is from How I Met Your Mother, a character played by Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Reinvanhardt



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Amatuer balancing trick on a slackline (like tightrope walking but the line is thicker and more elastic)



Helping out a fella (lifeguard training in Hermanus)



Cliff jumping you know... Hermanus (Bloukrans)



Soccer City just before the Red Hot Chili Peppers performance. The dude with the contraption on his arm (I came off my bike)



Jozifest photobooth (the dude with the bass at the back)


Having a laugh at the expense of another mate no doubt...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein510

Back in the Band days!





Halloween Gig! Did my own makeup with liquid rubber!!




And now!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Hah, @Hein510, she tamed you to a respectable looking citizen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Yeah that is awesome. What a contrast - like chalk and cheese

Also a shot with a stinky!


----------



## Hein510

Hahahaha! Yeah she did! Neva looking bach thou!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BhavZ said:


> Barney stinson is from How I Met Your Mother, a character played by Neil Patrick Harris



Ok, now I know who he is, Jip Jip I think he was there under cover...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit

TylerD said:


> Me in Hong Kong
> View attachment 2743
> 
> Me in Peru.
> View attachment 2744
> 
> 
> Me in Hong kong
> View attachment 2745
> 
> Me in Thailand, I nearly drowned that day!
> View attachment 2746


I was about to say...good lord you changed a lot from you pics....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex Smit

Me and the misses...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reinhardt

Me at God's window

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Me and my Wife on our way to God's window


----------



## Silver

Wow, off the forum for most of yesterday and I see the Face behind the Post rejuvenated. 

Excellent idea @Matthee !

The photos are amazing. All posted in a short time. Nice to see the new people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rex Smit said:


> Me and the misses...
> View attachment 2808


Having fun. Just unbelievable how a little bit of paint can make introverts extroverts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is a picture of @Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver

LOL Rob - 
Stunning pic !

That's not really me guys, but Rob, I am happy if that's who you think I am

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Silver said:


> LOL Rob -
> Stunning pic !
> 
> That's not really me guys, but Rob, I am happy if that's who you think I am



I definitely see the resemblance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

O I thought this is how Silver looks (or is it future?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev

lol @johanct you seem to have a nearly unlimited source of badly photoshopped Reo pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You're on the forum... does this mean you're on the way back?


----------



## Gizmo

Silver is usually on kayfun crashing into the ground 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> You're on the forum... does this mean you're on the way back?



Yes indeed! Get off the forum and into the damn car!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hein510

another couple of randoms

for some reason when we got drunk I ended up with a new hairstyle!!!


Basketball Joe


Pokkel, my other baby


Me and my brother making punch!


My evil heavy metal look on the right

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I just found this pic of one of our fun nights at Banned, look at that horrible ashtray in front of me -  and that used to only be the start of it with it being cleaned all the time to keep it empty! So glad to be rid of that

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 3138
> 
> I just found this pic of one of our fun nights at Banned, look at that horrible ashtray in front of me -  and that used to only be the start of it with it being cleaned all the time to keep it empty! So glad to be rid of that


Yip, those ashtrays never seemed to go empty. Most of us probably has bad memories of that. And now that we can smell properly, they are thrice as bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

*Just a little reminder that a competition has been going on for the last few pages. Here are the details again:*

Time to revive this thread.

Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description.

A little incentive again. A Coil Gizmo by Artistic Wire to the best picture. See video and images below. To be judged by @Smokyg (if our previous winner consents to do so?) using any criterium/criteria he wishes. Winner to be announced during the day of the the 17th of April 2014. Smokyg may only post a picture/s in this thread after that date. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Family photo shoot back in 2005!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

My first 3kg Bass ever!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

What a beautiful family you have Rob 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Nice shot of a good looking family rob  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

That's a pretty big mouth. That fish could vape every mod that you have in one go, and then some


----------



## Rob Fisher

My first 4kg Bass! Dec 2103!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Nice shot of a good looking family rob



I'm definitely the thorn amongst the roses!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm definitely the thorn amongst the roses!




Ruled by a petticoat government. ..was the same in my house 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Graphic made by one of my artists... he was skating on thin ice for a while!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

My daddy and me after WP beat the sharks  enjoying some family time

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another shot from Supersport from my days on TV.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> That's a pretty big mouth. That fish could vape every mod that you have in one go, and then some



Big time! They are not called Largemouth Bass for nothing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Me when I was a rebellious 18 year old





My tiny and I about a year and a half ago. Shew how she has grown.





Sharri and I at chloes first birthday





My two best friends and I at my 21st





Teaching chloe how to play golf lol





Get chloe tattooed on my arm 2.5 years ago





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

While we're on the topic of teaching chloe things hehe





My favorite photo ever!





Getting my tattoo done by one of warrens best friends  





Me and my mommy! Shes such an amazing person





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Sharri and I at chloes first birthday



Awesome picture of you both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome picture of you both!



Thank you  its on of my favourites

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510

Me and my Jack


Me as bandiet!


Me and my brother on his 40th birthday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spiri

Me (2 years old)and my dad.



Me at 5 and my brother at 2 playing in grandma's garden



Playing the congo drums 1998



Playing the Jembe drums with my friend at the farm dam, smoking a hubbly



Me and my sweetheart



Braai with friends



I cant remember what this shot was about



Going Yachting



Under water shot of me and my girlie



And last, but not least... "MY PRECIOUSSSS"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

@Spiri, that congo drums picture has a special quality for me...the composition just works!


----------



## Spiri

Thanks @Matthee , that photo is one of my favourites. One of my friends, who is a professional photograper now, took that picture on a night of fooling around with the camera.


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Me when I was a rebellious 18 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tiny and I about a year and a half ago. Shew how she has grown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharri and I at chloes first birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two best friends and I at my 21st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching chloe how to play golf lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get chloe tattooed on my arm 2.5 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Those rebel days were the days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

Metal Liz said:


> My daddy and me after WP beat the sharks  enjoying some family time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Must be an old pic Liz, long time since that happened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Me around 1989... I was very much so into the 1940's era and at a night club. Used to spend the night's jiving until there was no breath left in me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Also around the same time... Cutting the rug!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Me 2 years ago at my wedding...


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Me around 1989... I was very much so into the 1940's era and at a night club. Used to spend the night's jiving until there was no breath left in me.



Mmmm... 1989 was a special year for me too...


----------



## ET

me and some mates at new years a few years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hello people of the South! In a stunning turn of events I feel I have perfected the coil wrapping process by using a mini clamp and a pair of mini vice grips and thus have no real need for the prize here.

So I would just like to inform everybody that if I am the recipient of this prize I am going to give it away to a fellow forumite. I don't want to be a spoil sport that is just how I feel and I thought you should know.

In the spirit of sharing here's some more stories...

This is the toughest mountain I've ever had to scale. The Rust De Winter Mountain Bike Race.



This one was the morning after my operation. I had a motorbike accident. I don't normally look this wasted I was just chock-a-block full of morphine at this stage. (Sitting outside to smoke of course)




Me, dad, mom, brother at Wanderer's during Proteas vs. Pakistan match.



Again the whole family after a cycling event. My father was taking this picture.



Whahahaha! Peace!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hello people of the South! In a stunning turn of events I feel I have perfected the coil wrapping process by using a mini clamp and a pair of mini vice grips and thus have no real need for the prize here.
> 
> So I would just like to inform everybody that if I am the recipient of this prize I am going to give it away to a fellow forumite. I don't want to be a spoil sport that is just how I feel and I thought you should know.
> 
> In the spirit of sharing here's some more stories...
> 
> This is the toughest mountain I've ever had to scale. The Rust De Winter Mountain Bike Race.
> View attachment 4030
> 
> 
> This photo has been uploaded to the thread Vaping Selfie but no harm in sharing it again. The idea came from @Smokyg's "bored at work" post. I had a tripod and remote snapper setup. In this shot I was dripping 18mg VM4 and went through about 30 - 40 drops in the space of 30 minutes. Being the absolute heavenly juice that VM4 is, I didn't notice the Silver creeping up on me. 45 minutes later I was struggling to stay conscious and was extreme nauseous and my head was spinning in all directions. A *very* uncomfortable experience. Took about 30 minutes to recover. Now I know
> View attachment 4031
> 
> 
> 
> This one was the morning after my operation. I had a motorbike accident. I don't normally look this wasted I was just chock-a-block full of morphine at this stage. (Sitting outside to smoke of course)
> View attachment 4033
> 
> 
> 
> Me, dad, mom, brother at Wanderer's during Proteas vs. Pakistan match.
> View attachment 4034
> 
> 
> Again the whole family after a cycling event. My father was taking this picture.
> View attachment 4032
> 
> 
> Whahahaha! Peace!


Cool pics dude! You remind me of my one buddy Makweba. (Kobus Laubscher)
Adeline junky of note! 
This is him in Karas Namibia.
He just went to get us some bread with his bike. 


Same trip at Augrabies Falls. Where's Wally


It was damn hot on the road. This happened every time we stopped to check the map.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Fly

??

Me and my boy, reason I quit the stinkies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hahaha @TylerD that is hilarious! 

And what a beautiful pic @Fly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

My everything! My girl!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear

Doing the thing I love most, soaring through the big blue above.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Fly

My little princess

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hello people of the South! In a stunning turn of events I feel I have perfected the coil wrapping process by using a mini clamp and a pair of mini vice grips and thus have no real need for the prize here.
> 
> So I would just like to inform everybody that if I am the recipient of this prize I am going to give it away to a fellow forumite. I don't want to be a spoil sport that is just how I feel and I thought you should know.
> 
> In the spirit of sharing here's some more stories...
> 
> This is the toughest mountain I've ever had to scale. The Rust De Winter Mountain Bike Race.
> View attachment 4030
> 
> 
> This photo has been uploaded to the thread Vaping Selfie but no harm in sharing it again. The idea came from @Smokyg's "bored at work" post. I had a tripod and remote snapper setup. In this shot I was dripping 18mg VM4 and went through about 30 - 40 drops in the space of 30 minutes. Being the absolute heavenly juice that VM4 is, I didn't notice the Silver creeping up on me. 45 minutes later I was struggling to stay conscious and was extreme nauseous and my head was spinning in all directions. A *very* uncomfortable experience. Took about 30 minutes to recover. Now I know
> View attachment 4031
> 
> 
> 
> This one was the morning after my operation. I had a motorbike accident. I don't normally look this wasted I was just chock-a-block full of morphine at this stage. (Sitting outside to smoke of course)
> View attachment 4033
> 
> 
> 
> Me, dad, mom, brother at Wanderer's during Proteas vs. Pakistan match.
> View attachment 4034
> 
> 
> Again the whole family after a cycling event. My father was taking this picture.
> View attachment 4032
> 
> 
> Whahahaha! Peace!


Great pictures. The vaping picture surely a winner, but not allowed for this thread unfortunately - read the rules.


----------



## Andre

Fly said:


> View attachment 4042
> ??
> View attachment 4042
> Me and my boy, reason I quit the stinkies


Great picture. Both of you introverting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> Great pictures. The vaping picture surely a winner, but not allowed for this thread unfortunately - read the rules.



Aaahh yes, I remember! Thanks for the reminder. Removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wayne said:


> Doing the thing I love most, soaring through the big blue above.
> 
> View attachment 4048
> View attachment 4049
> View attachment 4050
> View attachment 4051


Awesome. And the microphone is for?


----------



## Silverbear

Matthee said:


> Awesome. And the microphone is for?


So we can com with other air traffic


----------



## Andre

Fly said:


> My little princess
> View attachment 4052


No doubt about that - princess she is!


----------



## Fly

One more

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Wayne said:


> So we can com with other air traffic


Wow, all other air traffic our just the peeps doing what you do? Looks like a lot of fun. Do you need training and a license to do that? What is it called?


----------



## Fly

Last one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear

Matthee said:


> Wow, all other air traffic our just the peeps doing what you do? Looks like a lot of fun. Do you need training and a license to do that? What is it called?


The sport is growing fast. 

As for the comms, it is between ourselves and other aircraft.

It is called PPG (Powered Paragliding)

Next to skydiving it is the greatest thing I have done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok ok you guys convinced me,

My little "Madam Fiefie"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Ok ok you guys convinced me,
> 
> My little "Madam Fiefie"


Precious indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

and my "heard"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Since we all posting our kids, here's my daughter. ..












Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

This competition closes at 24:00 today, 16 April 2014, to give @Smokyg some time to apply his mind. He will announce the winner during the course of the day tomorrow, 17 April 2014. Thank you all for participating.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

crack2483 said:


> Since we all posting our kids, here's my daughter. ..



No ways! your daughter found the fines master in his natural habitat!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## crack2483

Loool

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

so who is the winner? Do we need to start playing wheres @Smokyg again ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> so who is the winner? Do we need to start playing wheres @Smokyg again?


Lol. My apologies. Havnt had a chance to even log on yet. Will start the judging soon and announce before close of business


----------



## Andre

Smokyg said:


> Lol. My apologies. Havnt had a chance to even log on yet. Will start the judging soon and announce before close of business


No problem, judge. Take your time. Images to judge starts after this post.


----------



## Sir Vape

Me and the boss (she is starting to vape)

??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

What has happened to our judge, @Smokyg? Too many good choices to make a call?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> What has happened to our judge, @Smokyg? Too many good choices to make a call?



This could well be a fine of sorts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> What has happened to our judge, @Smokyg? Too many good choices to make a call?


I suspect he tried to create the perfect Vaping Selfie and has gone into a semi-permanent silver as a result

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Wifey and I in Thailand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me dressed as the Tooth Fairy... it was for Charity!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Last chance for winning the Coil Making Jig boys and girls! Due to @Smokyg's work related commitments, I've been asked and accepted the honour to judge this competition. Closing time 20H00 tonight!



The prize again:


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

More Thailand Pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

and if you want a real laugh me in a short film back in the early 90's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

An eleventh hour entry

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Zeki Hilmi said:


> and if you want a real laugh me in a short film back in the early 90's




Like it, but geez scripts was so slow compared to today's


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> An eleventh hour entry
> 
> View attachment 4305



Before, during or after the head injury?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@devdev You look hot devdev

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

This weekend in the mountains

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Ow and ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

First of all, a big THANK YOU to all who participated in this thread. Adjudicating these awesome photos wasn't easy at all. I tried various criteria, analysis to paralysis, even eliminations due to statements like "... _not entering_" or "... _will give prize away anyhow_ ...". Another major problem was the awesome prize itself, and the fact that most of the top 5 contenders were Coil Masters in their own right. But first some runners up in no particular order in various categories (the winner will be announced in a follow up post):

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yay I got a brave prize  thank you kind sir  was wandering who the new judge was

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Now for the winner. As I had a free hand in this, I decided to use the criteria "*Save a Member from Hurting Him/herself* *to irrepairable bloodletting*" as well as most responses from fellow vapers and a good LOL

. Winner please note to view the video posted: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-behind-the-post.741/page-11

and off coarse: 
??

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

But judge! My entry counts as Happy, Serious, Artistic, Cuckoo, Love and Valentino all in one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

pfffft he just won so you can avoid a fine  lol just kidding well done Mr @Rob Fisher your royal fines master judge sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Congrats Rob master of fairy teeth.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Well judged @johan. I know it was a tough competition

There is a story about my pic. Maybe one day I will share it. I do think the song you posted could warrant a fine, but you are the judge so I will not lodge the complaint with the fine master

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Rob Fisher and I believe the sponsor of this awesome prize (@Matthee) will contact you soon.


----------



## crack2483

devdev said:


> Well judged @johan. I know it was a tough competition
> 
> There is a story about my pic. Maybe one day I will share it. I do think the song you posted could warrant a fine, but you are the judge so I will not lodge the complaint with the fine master



......stay tuned for next week's gripping episode of dedevs of our lives 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @Rob Fisher and to all of the others

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Well judged @johan. I know it was a tough competition
> 
> There is a story about my pic. Maybe one day I will share it. I do think the song you posted could warrant a fine, but you are the judge so I will not lodge the complaint with the fine master



Would love to hear that story - I will keep the beers cold until then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great competition - well done for stepping in to do the judging @johan!
Not an easy task...

@johan I loved your selection of the photos in different categories - that was brilliant!!!

Congrats @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Rob Fisher Congrats young man and keep twirling those coils.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hahaha! Congratulations @Rob Fisher! The winner of all winning photos definitely!

I love the way you played this out @johan, and a thumbs up to @Matthee for the awesome prize and for renewing this thread. 

Three cheers!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Whooooo!




It was totally worth fishing in that ridiculous outfit for a day now! 

Thanks everyone! 

PS There could well be a fine or two for anyone not being happy and especially for making fun of the lovely song!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks for donating the prize @Matthee! You are once again the man!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And may I also say what a wonderful judge was chosen for this compo! He did a sterling job!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo

Congrats rob! Also well done @johan for being a creative judge. Awesome to see

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats @Rob Fisher  enjoy your prize 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats @Rob Fisher - will add to your growing parcel. Thanks @johan for taking the job at short notice and doing it excellently. Thanks most of all to everyone who participated and responded to entries - it was great fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

congrats on winning @Rob Fisher 

takes a lot of guts to wear that outfit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Well done @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ET

congrats rob, well done johan and awesome stuff andre'

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My two Bengal Kitties in their H2O water bottle box's with their blankies!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Also did some shopping today and bought this awesome hat for the cold weather expected in the Cape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan

Suddenly the name: "Hosh Tokolosh" came into my mind

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Also did some shopping today and bought this awesome hat for the cold weather expected in the Cape!
> 
> View attachment 4567



LOVE IT!!!! I love hats like that I have a whole shelf in my cupboard full haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

this is myself and wife at the gardens for pics at my cuz wedding

and this is my daughter who was in the group

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This is just one:


??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Riaz said:


> this is myself and wife at the gardens for pics at my cuz wedding
> 
> and this is my daughter who was in the group



Your daughter is beautiful Riaz


----------



## Rob Fisher

I smaak it stukkend Stroods!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is just one:
> 
> View attachment 4571
> ??



And you had to rock the duck face lol....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Stroodlepuff said:


> Your daughter is beautiful Riaz


thanks stroods

i have 100s of pics from the wedding, but dont wana post them LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> And you had to rock the duck face lol....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Of course lol  I was stuck in peak hour traffic for like an hour and a half by the time I took that haha was so bored!!! Thank goodness I dont have to do that everyday anymore


----------



## crack2483

Stroodlepuff said:


> Of course lol  I was stuck in peak hour traffic for like an hour and a half by the time I took that haha was so bored!!! Thank goodness I dont have to do that everyday anymore



What? Duckface selfie? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> What? Duckface selfie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Lol that  And the traffic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

nice beard @Riaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Yesterday we went out for a little fun, CJ didn't want to get of the bike  And when it was Shana's turn she did't either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are so many new vapers on the forums I think it is time to re-energize this thread so we can see what everyone looks like in real life!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

<--------------------------- this is what i look like  

(the one on the right LOL)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> There are so many new vapers on the forums I think it is time to re-energize this thread so we can see what everyone looks like in real life!
> 
> View attachment 5888


erm.... you just posted your avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Fine. Here's me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollypop

Okay that post. went Cray Cray for some reason. My bad! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Wel it looks like you have a lot of fun @Ollypop


Sent from my Pherywinkle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

me.... At the end of a busy day

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Myself and some friends. I'm so hard to spot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

I love cooking

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris

i think most knows how i look, but i'll bite
me photo bombing a pic of my wife(right) and cousin(left)



and me making a toast to broken glasses on the MSC Sinfonia...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

@BumbleBee you look a little bid crazy. I'm gona think twice before I go to you for a tattoo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hyphen



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Here is the deal:

Two competitions running at the same time on this thread:

*The face behind the post: *Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description. No pictures already posted in this thread. Pictures posted since @Rob Fisher re-energized this thread will be entered automatically. Prize for the best picture - R500.00 to be used at any of our registered resellers. To be judged by @Rob Fisher using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
*Show us your tattoo:* A picture of a tattoo on your body or on the body of your partner. Post pictures of as many tattoos as you like. Prize for the best tattoo - a Nemesis mechanical mod with 3D dripper (hybrid), clones of course. To be judged by @andro using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
Winners to be announced during the 27th of June 2014. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## johan

Awesome initiative again @Matthee and thanks to @Rob Fisher who rekindled this nice thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

not entering as usual  but here you go:

Tattoo number one: On my right hip (This is seriously the only photo of it WTF)





And Tattoo number two: on my back and the person who it is honoring! My guardian angel big brother:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PS! Well done to @Rob Fisher for reviving this thread and to @Matthee for once again providing the initiative to post

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Ok so when I was in college I wanted a crocodile but didnt have alot of money. So I got a gecho hoping it would grow with me into a croc. But I must say. Its going very slow... also the mole on my arm looks like the gecko took a poop....







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## kimbo

Next to cooking i love the oudoors

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Necris

A brand new portrait in memory of my gran,a truly inspiring person...every day she will remind me to be the person she saw in me





A back piece done a year ago, same artist as above.(pic was taken when fresh and eina,)
was a coverup for a terrible grim reaper tattoo I hid from my parents for 10 years, it brought lies, mistrust and insecurity to my life, covering it up was a release of 10 years of negativity.

tree of life, representing balance and the necessity to maintain roots in order to grow.
My gran helped clean and care for it, so it has even more meaning to me now...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff event thou your not entering. Your tattoos are rely rely something special.

@Necris your tattoos are beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> Next to cooking i love the oudoors



Oooooo I like the fishing pic a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo I like the fishing pic a lot!



I see how this works, past fishing pic's and you please mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> I see how this works, past fishing pic's and you please mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Ok so after 3 years of marriage my wife asked me if I still have "butterflies" in my stomach so I asked her the same....and she said not only does she still have them but she will prove it and show me....







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Just for mr @Rob Fisher. To show you how the next generation of fisher's looks like. CJ and Trishana at Seekoei gat a couple of weeks ago. Shana didn't want to touch the fish, she was all sqweemsish.

PS: Not for the competition

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

And here is my little tattoo. Got it when my daughter was about 8 months old. Its the first girlish thing I ever got for myself. Before that everything I ever owned or had was black with noting girly. She braught out the feminine side of me. Never knew I had one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

Me and my Motchie! 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf

Eish after seeing necris art I dnt wanna post anymore lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

The Golf said:


> Eish after seeing necris art I dnt wanna post anymore lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Don't be shy, we want to see please ?


----------



## RevnLucky7

Only one I got.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris

The Golf said:


> Eish after seeing necris art I dnt wanna post anymore lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Please dont let those discourage you, I am a coverup artists bread and butter...
Here is a draught fuelled tattoo fail. Done in carltonville to get a free piercing(buy a R250 tattoo and get a free piercing..seemed legit, lmao)
turned out the "artist" wasnt certified for anything but piercings and 8 years later it still haunts me
Coverup would mean doubling its size and my professional life does not allow for visible tattoos(left wrist)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Matthee said:


> Here is the deal:
> 
> Two competitions running at the same time on this thread:
> 
> *The face behind the post: *Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description. No pictures already posted in this thread. Pictures posted since @Rob Fisher re-energized this thread will be entered automatically. Prize for the best picture - R500.00 to be used at any of our registered resellers. To be judged by @Rob Fisher using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
> *Show us your tattoo:* A picture of a tattoo on your body or on the body of your partner. Post pictures of as many tattoos as you like. Prize for the best tattoo - a Nemesis mechanical mod with 3D dripper (hybrid), clones of course. To be judged by @andro using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
> Winners to be announced during the 27th of June 2014. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play!


Will d
Be honored to do this task .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Not sure anyone can figure it out

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf

Ok maybe if its turned this way lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

I see the names Alex and Lee


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Here is the deal:
> 
> Two competitions running at the same time on this thread:
> 
> *The face behind the post: *Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description. No pictures already posted in this thread. Pictures posted since @Rob Fisher re-energized this thread will be entered automatically. Prize for the best picture - R500.00 to be used at any of our registered resellers. To be judged by @Rob Fisher using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
> *Show us your tattoo:* A picture of a tattoo on your body or on the body of your partner. Post pictures of as many tattoos as you like. Prize for the best tattoo - a Nemesis mechanical mod with 3D dripper (hybrid), clones of course. To be judged by @andro using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
> Winners to be announced during the 27th of June 2014. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play!


Awesome stuff. So if @andro did my tattoo, I will have to win automatically. ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Just for mr @Rob Fisher. To show you how the next generation of fisher's looks like. CJ and Trishana at Seekoei gat a couple of weeks ago. Shana didn't want to touch the fish, she was all sqweemsish.
> 
> PS: Not for the competition



Awesome pics! Kids fishing is way better than kids on video games!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz

My "divorce tattoo" covering up the first tattoo I ever got with him when I was 18.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris

ok 1 lady pirates are hot (if she is not a pirate, dont spoil it for me ok. )
2. your tattoo has tattoos - thats like a tattoo inception

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

yeah well, i decided seeing that i would never be able to have sleeves done (seeing that my dad will completely disown me), i'll let my tattoo have the sleeves hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> My "divorce tattoo" covering up the first tattoo I ever got with him when I was 18.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Beautiful. _Tempus fugit_ - Time flies, so have fun / Time flies when you are having fun / Time flies, do not waste it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

@Matthee, the meaning that phrase holds for me is the sense that life's too short not to be happy  make every second count...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

There's also my lil monkey that's been sort of introduced to the forum for wanting to taste my yummy ejuice hahaha

This is basically for taking the monkey off my back and putting it somewhere I can keep an eye on it 

I have 2 others, but they need some work done on them, so i won't be loading them hahaha (one i got at a bikers rally, at the time i thought it was a great idea... DUMB A## hahaha, it's been redone 3 times and now i'm just going to cover it up )

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Does a permanent marker count as a tattoo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Bumblebabe

Butterflies and flowers on my foot
One of 7 tattoos done by @BumbleBee
More to come

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris

Very Nice @ BumbleBabe
must have been fun to heal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Butterflies and flowers
> One of 7 tattoos done by @BumbleBee
> More to come


Exquisite. With matching toe nails.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Necris said:


> Very Nice @ BumbleBabe
> must have been fun to heal


Thanks 
Nah was easy
Was summer and I am the Boss so bare foot and lots of bapanthen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Did a bunch of bits on my arm, the owl is the most recent....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

Matthee said:


> Exquisite. With matching toe nails.


Oh for sure yes lol
Thanks


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Did a bunch of bits on my arm, the owl is the most recent....
> 
> View attachment 5950


Wow, those eyes are out of this world. I love owls, we have quite a few around here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Matthee said:


> Wow, those eyes are out of this world. I love owls, we have quite a few around here.


They are awesome, we have a few around our house.... there's also one perched in the tree in the background


----------



## Bumblebabe

My first tattoo by the Mr and I still love it
The rest of my arm is not so empty anymore, but still some space


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> My first tattoo by the Mr and I still love it
> The rest of my arm is not so empty anymore, but still some space


Lovely. I know nothing about tattoos. You two should tell us more, especially about misconceptions about them. Surely seems to have grown considerably as an art form.


----------



## Bumblebabe

Matthee said:


> Lovely. I know nothing about tattoos. You two should tell us more, especially about misconceptions about them. Surely seems to have grown considerably as an art form.


Wow Matthee do you really want to go there? LOL
We could write a book about it, so can most tattoo artists and their wives. 
I most certainly don't know everything but have learned a lot over the last few years.
Yes it has grown considerably.
One of the biggest misconceptions is that you do not just walk in to a studio and get a tattoo.
There are more scratchers out there than there are awesome tattoo artists. There are fake products, bad tools and scratchers, so researching your tattoo artists is very important. Hygiene is something not to be taken lightly either.
In a nutshell, when you want to get a tattoo then do as must research as you would when researching your new vaping gear/supplies. 
Right tattoo artist for the right design for the right reasons.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Me and my kids showing off some ink

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

Our son supporting the tattoo-a-thon today by buying his temp tattoos with dad's change

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

here's one that I had done by Richie at Electric Lounge in Uvongo.... done on Friday the 13th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Come now my Peeps! This is a compo not only for Tattoo's! If you would like R500 to spend at any Vendor on the web site post your pics now!

PS I found Nemo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is a pic of my Tattoo I got in the USA...




And to prove that's my arm here is a picture where you can see the whole shirt! Me eating ribs on a cruise in the Bahamas!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> And here is a pic of my Tattoo I got in the USA...
> 
> View attachment 5988
> 
> 
> And to prove that's my arm here is a picture where you can see the whole shirt! Me eating ribs on a cruise in the Bahamas!
> 
> View attachment 5989



No wonder you found nemo, he was on your arm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> And here is a pic of my Tattoo I got in the USA...
> 
> View attachment 5990
> 
> 
> And to prove that's my arm here is a picture where you can see the whole shirt! Me eating ribs on a cruise in the Bahamas!
> 
> View attachment 5991



Shopped! Can so see the lines blurred! 

Kidding! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Shopped! Can so see the lines blurred!
> Kidding!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And while the Judge is online anyone who *DOESN'T* post a non-vaping pic in this thread of what they look like in real life runs the very big risk of getting a large fine!




So you can either run the risk of paying a lion or winning the following to spend as you please at one of our fine Vaping Vendors!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Fine wine se wat? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Lol. Predictive text is a *****. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Better?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

I think the Springbok Jersey just saved your ass, if you had an All Black jersey on, then .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

So here we are 
Far left is me 
and next to me is @BumbleBee 
This was yesterday at the studio for the tattoo-a-thon with some awesome friends.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Fine wine se wat?



Oh good move @crack2483! The compo is for non-vaping pics you large Goose!  You had better post a non vaping picture real fast! And you have to be creative if you wanna win R500!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bumblebabe said:


> So here we are
> Far left is me
> and next to me is @BumbleBee
> This was yesterday at the studio for the tattoo-a-thon with some awesome friends.
> View attachment 6004



Great pic! Tattoo and normal pic all in one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh good move @crack2483! The compo is for non-vaping pics you large Goose!  You had better post a non vaping picture real fast! And you have to be creative if you wanna win R500!



Hahaha, altered mind.kept telling me vaping pic vaping pic. I'll find a fishing pic tomorrow to make you happy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Hahaha, altered mind.kept telling me vaping pic vaping pic. I'll find a fishing pic tomorrow to make you happy



Good man!


----------



## BumbleBee

Matthee said:


> Lovely. I know nothing about tattoos. You two should tell us more, especially about misconceptions about them. Surely seems to have grown considerably as an art form.


Just posted a link here.... the word "misconceptions" came up


----------



## Andre

Good read. Thx. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebabe

Tattoo no3
A fairy and yes done by @BumbleBee 
We have to keep believing in fairies and fairy tales, or we will become boring old people

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Braai and jacuzzi party





Action netball, fun times





Early hours in my 30th birthday spit at my parentals' house in Montagu





Fun times Mexican style for our buddy Kenny's birthday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Knysna holidays, my absolute fav place! 






















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar

My passion and hobby .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Necris

a few pics:
Happiest on the beach





The reason for that smile:




And not so happy Necris

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BhavZ

shabbar said:


> My passion and hobby .
> View attachment 6009
> View attachment 6010
> View attachment 6011
> View attachment 6012


Nice lean on the R1 there man. Were you a full cheek off the seat?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @Metal Liz 
Looks like you had a jacuzzi with some hard core peeps !
Fun times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

half cheek lol ,


BhavZ said:


> Nice lean on the R1 there man. Were you a full cheek off the seat?



Half cheek


----------



## Silver

Awesome photos @shabbar!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

shabbar said:


> half cheek lol ,
> 
> 
> Half cheek


Nice man. You really do put your knee down, freaking epic pic man

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Me at the Knysna Elephant Park

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kimbo

Me and my mom still scaring the elephants

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Here's a wedding pic... 2005





My son's christening 2010. My father, grandfather, son and myself... 4 generations.





Found this while going through the photos. 2003 at varsity... Check the afro and really cheap wine... the student life. Miss those days

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

@ShaneW that 4 generations pic is brilliant! 
So nice to have that captured

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

And some fishing pics...

Beautiful leerie, was taken 5 days before I got SVD and started vaping properly





Last month in port st johns, trying to figure out if it's worth calling the marshals to weigh in 





Beautiful but tiny kob...





All the fish were released safely!

And a nice size octopus that I caught deep sea

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ET

ShaneW said:


> And some fishing pics...
> 
> Beautiful leerie, was taken 5 days before I got SVD and started vaping properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month in port st johns, trying to figure out if it's worth calling the marshals to weigh in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful but tiny kob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the fish were released safely!
> 
> And a nice size octopus that I caught deep sea

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome picture @ShaneW - also loved the 4 generations one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Me and my mom still scaring the elephants


That one on the left does not looked scared to me, to the contrary!


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> That one on the left does not looked scared to me, to the contrary!



Think they were scared of my bright purple shoes lol


----------



## Bumblebabe

Tattoo no 4
Very special tattoo. Our 13th Anniversary  was on Friday 13 May 2011
We each got a tattoo to celebrate it, yes there are 13 stars  
Also done by @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I cried most the way through this one, yip real tears.... a 13 brand on the back of my neck to commemorate our 13th Anniversary on Friday the 13th

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> I cried most the way through this one, yip real tears.... a 13 brand on the back of my neck to commemorate our 13th Anniversary on Friday the 13th
> 
> 
> View attachment 6044


Worth the pain babes


----------



## BumbleBee

Bumblebabe said:


> Worth the pain babes


erm.... yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> erm.... yeah


Real pain in the neck hey

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Here Goes. 

Halloween 2008 (Me and my Wife)- They said be something bloody and scary... 







Wedding 2009 - Stinkie and all






Our 2 Doggies joining in on the wedding...











Obligatory black and white artistic wedding shot






My Beautiful Wife

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Oh, date on first pic is wrong, it was in 2008. The stupid camera resets it's date every time the battery is changed...


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Here Goes.
> 
> Halloween 2008 (Me and my Wife)- They said be something bloody and scary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding 2009 - Stinkie and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 2 Doggies joining in on the wedding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory black and white artistic wedding shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Beautiful Wife


I must be the one to point out the obvious here bud, but your hair is on fire in the second pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> I must be the one to point out the obvious here bud, but your hair is on fire in the second pic



Haha, it must have been the stinkie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahahaa dude, that first one is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Andre

Great pictures, @baksteen8168. Smug look on your face in the photo of your beautiful wife - who would not be!


----------



## baksteen8168

Metal Liz said:


> hahahaa dude, that first one is hilarious!!!!



Thanks.  I tried to tick all the boxes when they said bloody and scary. Anything I don't understand is scary. hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> Great pictures, @baksteen8168. Smug look on your face in the photo of your beautiful wife - who would not be!



Thanks Matthee. She still keeps me smiling smugly every day. 

If you think she looks good, you should see the kids. Thank god they got her looks. 
Will see if I have some pics of them here on my work laptop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Crappy phone pic, but like I said... Thank god they got her looks. Hehe

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Spending a day at the racetrack testing oupa's track car is exhausting. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

okay... seeing that there are so many wedding pics... and even though i am a divorce statistic hahaha, i still won't exchange my wedding day for anything in the world, the look on my dad's face when he saw me for the first time, priceless 




daddy walking me to down the "isle" and we're both giggling cause i keep tripping on my dress in heels i'm not used to wearing hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Wedding pics too then!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Don't worry, on our wedding day I could not stop staring at her. Struggled with my vows (I was so taken aback by how good she looks). Put the ring on the wrong hand. Struggled with my speech afterwards. Forgot the dance moves halfway through our first dance (although I kept cool and no one noticed). Kept calling my In-law "oom"... But i will never trade that day for anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Wedding pics too then!
> 
> View attachment 6064
> View attachment 6065



Love the old school wedding pics!

My dad looked like Moses on his wedding day. Haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> okay... seeing that there are so many wedding pics... and even though i am a divorce statistic hahaha, i still won't exchange my wedding day for anything in the world, the look on my dad's face when he saw me for the first time, priceless
> 
> View attachment 6061
> 
> 
> daddy walking me to down the "isle" and we're both giggling cause i keep tripping on my dress in heels i'm not used to wearing hahaha
> 
> View attachment 6062


Love the dress, those black accents (if that is the word) are out of this world.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

More wedding pics.

Me cocking up my speech for the millionth time... 






Forgetting what I was supposed to be doing, so I decided to improvise...






Old school car for Rob Fisher. 






Funny one






Spinning her around. Was pretty dizzy after this one because the photographer kept saying it looks so good she wants closeups too. hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> More wedding pics.
> 
> Me cocking up my speech for the millionth time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgetting what I was supposed to be doing, so I decided to improvise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school car for Rob Fisher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning her around. Was pretty dizzy after this one because the photographer kept saying it looks so good she wants closeups too. hehe


That speech one contains a thousand words - awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> That speech one contains a thousand words - awesome.



A thousand cocked up ones, yes. Haha

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Metal Liz

oh here's another one, just after the garter thingy shenanigans, just before i jumped off the chair hahaha, shortly after that the shoes were off and it was time for the party hahaha



(and in this one is also my soon to be covered up biker rally tattoo hahaha)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Metal Liz said:


> oh here's another one, just after the garter thingy shenanigans, just before i jumped off the chair hahaha, shortly after that the shoes were off and it was time for the party hahaha
> View attachment 6066
> 
> 
> (and in this one is also my soon to be covered up biker rally tattoo hahaha)



Love it!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I've been married twice, and don't even have one wedding photo  hahaha

You guys look grate !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

annemarievdh said:


> I've been married twice, and don't even have one wedding photo  hahaha
> 
> You guys look grate !!!



Thanks annemarievdh

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## BumbleBee

Attention ladies and gentledudes..... Prepare to be amazed by the most gorgeousest wifey ever.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Halloween 2009

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Attention ladies and gentledudes..... Prepare to be amazed by the most gorgeousest wifey ever.....



You can't beat mine. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> Attention ladies and gentledudes..... Prepare to be amazed by the most gorgeousest wifey ever.....


Hahahaha you!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Just to remind you. We have:

Two competitions running at the same time on this thread:

*The face behind the post: *Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description. No pictures already posted in this thread. Pictures posted since @Rob Fisher re-energized this thread will be entered automatically. Prize for the best picture - R500.00 to be used at any of our registered resellers. To be judged by @Rob Fisher using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
*Show us your tattoo:* A picture of a tattoo on your body or on the body of your partner. Post pictures of as many tattoos as you like. Prize for the best tattoo - a Nemesis mechanical mod with 3D dripper (hybrid), clones of course. To be judged by @andro using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
Winners to be announced during the 27th of June 2014. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

The tat behind the chef (more to follow...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Some more of my ink.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Ninja Turtle Chef

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> View attachment 6075
> 
> 
> Ninja Turtle Chef



You probably serve the best pizza in town!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kawabunga Dewd!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> Kawabunga Dewd!



Haven't heard that in a long time! Hahaha

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Haven't heard that in a long time! Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.



Brings back serious memories of my childhood!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Brings back serious memories of my childhood!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Was thinking exactly the same thing!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Chef Guest

So when the opportunity presented itself I just had to...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Tattoo no 5
My butterfly 
Every woman needs at least one butterfly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Bumblebabe said:


> Tattoo no 5
> My butterfly
> Every woman needs at least one butterfly
> View attachment 6079



definateley 
a butterfly or a dragonfly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

My first tat . It has a special meaning . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bumblebabe

annemarievdh said:


> definateley
> a butterfly or a dragonfly


Oh yeah!!!! 
I'm still looking for the right dragonfly


----------



## johan

Rowan Francis said:


> My first tat . It has a special meaning .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



A LINUX man I guess?


----------



## annemarievdh

Bumblebabe said:


> Oh yeah!!!!
> I'm still looking for the right dragonfly



I looked far and wide and got the one I posted on page 22

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

annemarievdh said:


> And here is my little tattoo. Got it when my daughter was about 8 months old. Its the first girlish thing I ever got for myself. Before that everything I ever owned or had was black with noting girly. She braught out the feminine side of me. Never knew I had one


Nice one yeah!!!
And it is very girly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> My first tat . It has a special meaning .



So you are a Linux boffin then I take it @Rowan Francis?


----------



## annemarievdh

Bumblebabe said:


> Nice one yeah!!!
> And it is very girly



Hahaha it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Rob Fisher said:


> So you are a Linux boffin then I take it @Rowan Francis?





johan said:


> A LINUX man I guess?



Yup . tux it is . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Rowan Francis said:


> My first tat . It has a special meaning .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I didn't know that you were inked MacGuyver! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

The vapour making some smoke with another kind of pipe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RoSsIkId

And the ink.

Will be adding more to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Got touch ups on my leg next Saturday. But compared to the 8 hours in the chair getting it done, what's another 30 mins? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

He is on the way to my bellybutton. Hence the candle.






My wife wanted a tattoo but would not sit unless I got one too, so I picked the first one I saw on the wall. 

I also have a gecko on my shoulder blade, but it is kind of hard to take a selfie of a specific area on my back. Haha

Planning on getting my son's and daughter's names done, just don't know where or in what font.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Movember






I really struggle to keep my eyes open when the camera flashes.... sooo I made sure they were open this time...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

you can remove a ring.... this one is for life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

Tattoo no 6
Most important one of all 
Ring tattoo with husband's name

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Chef Guest

Chef by day, Superhero by night!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> View attachment 6105
> 
> 
> Chef by day, Superhero by night!



You must have spent years in the gym to get so ripped! haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Oh dear. You really don't want to see my superman pics.
All I can say is, if there weren't pics, I would know what happened at my bull party.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> You must have spent years in the gym to get so ripped! haha


The commitment is mind boggling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> The commitment is mind boggling!



I salute you for committing to the commitment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

My unassuming disguise so that no-one suspects my real identity!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

Note the convincing boep...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> View attachment 6109
> 
> 
> My unassuming disguise so that no-one suspects my real identity!



Your secret is safe here. ??

Also, you should enter masterchef... some of those guys there could use a bit of help from your superpowers...


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Note the convincing boep...



That is a pretty convincing boep. hahaha


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> Note the convincing boep...


Not running around in the kitchen enough - too many assistants to order around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Matthee said:


> Not running around in the kitchen enough - too many assistants to order around.



No @Matthee , it is a fake boep, for disguise purposes. check the real figure in the superhero post...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> That is a pretty convincing boep. hahaha


 It has to be in order to distract people from my true identity!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> It has to be in order to distract people from my true identity!



It is very effective.  It fooled @Matthee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> It is very effective.  It fooled @Matthee


See... It's working!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bones

I work in financial service for one of the Big 4. 

Business Pic





Party Pic



??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

bones said:


> I work in financial service for one of the Big 4.
> 
> Business Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ??



Welcome @bones


----------



## Chef Guest

bones said:


> I work in financial service for one of the Big 4.
> 
> Business Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ??


So why do they call you Bones?


----------



## Bumblebabe

My husband doing what he loves most 
No it's inflicting pain on others 

??

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## bones

Chef Guest said:


> So why do they call you Bones?


I use to be quite skinny, so the name just stuck. I have since picked up some weight, but im still built for speed not comfort

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Ok He is busy now so here goes hehehe

WOW 16 years ago!!!
I just love this pic, @BumbleBee and I at our wedding reception!!!
Him "What did I just do?"
Me "Your goose is cooked my dear hehehehe"??

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Me and my wifey







This is what happens when you turn 30...  At least you can see the gecko...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## elvin119

I like tribal tattoos and stuff and I was drunk lol

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

elvin119 said:


> I like tribal tattoos and stuff and I was drunk lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


Graham Hancock and I do appreciate this tattoo!


----------



## BumbleBee

Bumblebabe said:


> Ok He is busy now so here goes hehehe
> 
> WOW 16 years ago!!!
> I just love this pic, @BumbleBee and I at our wedding reception!!!
> Him "What did I just do?"
> Me "Your goose is cooked my dear hehehehe"??
> View attachment 6151


jeez babe.... did you seriously post that pic?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> jeez babe.... did you seriously post that pic?


Yip!!! ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

chilling it out at Avalon Springs this past weekend

me and my 4 girls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> chilling it out at Avalon Springs this past weekend
> 
> me and my 4 girls


Nice break!


----------



## Metal Liz

Riaz said:


> chilling it out at Avalon Springs this past weekend
> 
> me and my 4 girls



Awh that's so cool!!! I used to work in the accounts office there for the first 3 years after school  before i moved to Cape Town...

My parents still stay down there in Montagu and i try to go visit whenever my budget allows for fuel  

Beautiful place and I must admit I feel pretty privileged to have grown up in such a beautiful part of South Africa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Metal Liz said:


> Awh that's so cool!!! I used to work in the accounts office there for the first 3 years after school  before i moved to Cape Town...
> 
> My parents still stay down there in Montagu and i try to go visit whenever my budget allows for fuel
> 
> Beautiful place and I must admit I feel pretty privileged to have grown up in such a beautiful part of South Africa



that place is really beautiful!!!

we arrived at the hotel close to 12 on friday night and the staff was SO friendly it was unbelievable.

i would go back again anytime, and the warm springs in the cold weather- nothing quite like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I did this little birdie on @Bumblebabe yesterday, didn't get it all done, still need to finish the tail feathers up with lots and lots of colour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris

Had her nose straightened a little and a few bits of extra shading added





Need something on the other side now, if im waxing my chest i cant do half

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> I did this little birdie on @Bumblebabe yesterday, didn't get it all done, still need to finish the tail feathers up with lots and lots of colour
> 
> View attachment 6950


Was ouchy but I LOVE IT!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Just to remind you. We have:

Two competitions running at the same time on this thread:

*The face behind the post:* Let us see how you look like in real life. NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description. No pictures already posted in this thread. Pictures posted since @Rob Fisher re-energized this thread will be entered automatically. Prize for the best picture - R500.00 to be used at any of our registered resellers. To be judged by @Rob Fisher using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
*Show us your tattoo:* A picture of a tattoo on your body or on the body of your partner. Post pictures of as many tattoos as you like. Prize for the best tattoo - a Nemesis mechanical mod with 3D dripper (hybrid), clones of course. To be judged by @andro using any criterium/criteria he wishes.
Winners to be announced during the 27th of June 2014. Of course the thread will stay open for posting for anyone thereafter. Let's play!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just to remind you all it's a picture of you without vaping stuff! If you want R500 to spend at any of our esteemed vendors post a picture now! Because with this picture I'm now winning!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll

My princess and I.






My three tatts
















Need more tattoos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> My princess and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three tatts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need more tattoos!


Lol, love the picture with your princess - some resemblance mind you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Lol, love the picture with your princess - some resemblance mind you.


ha ha! 
Thanks. 

There is a decent one of me, but the misses has it on her phone. 

She looks a whole lot more like her mother than me (thankfully). lol.

She would absolutely kick my ass if she knew this photo was out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> She would absolutely kick my ass if she knew this photo was out there.


 
Slip me R100 and I won't say a word!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I'll keep quiet for R50... or some leftover juice even

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Aaaaieeee. 
I need to edit my post super quickly. Luckily no one quoted the image.


----------



## Riaz

here me and my first born

she watches mom knot her scarf everyday, so she decided to have a go, IN NANDOs LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

heres us pulling a silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

this was a very long time ago

at gouritz bunji jumping

i was probably like 18years old here

(as you can see i still have hair on my head)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

office party november 2013


----------



## Necris

Moms home after a week away, I can imagine the conversation "oh thank the lord you are back, he fed me bobtail...BOBTAIL! !!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha

Sexyness has new name...

.


and after a month and half of banting and vaping:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

HPBotha said:


> Sexyness has new name...
> 
> .
> View attachment 7040
> 
> and after a month and half of banting and vaping:
> View attachment 7045


I know nothing of photography, but love the composition of that first picture, felow vaper and banter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha

@Andre ... As a former art student i could say that you percieve symetry in the face the brain fills in the rest of the face, while maintaining an entertaining hunt on the background wallpaper design, at the same time we are expecting the face to come into frame we generate a sense of movement. The repeating of the light hues in orange and the dark in the black is ballanced by the skin tone, giving an overall pleasant and emotive representation of a portrait.

but to be truthfull......*It was the only way i could fit the face into a square...as i was round like the ghostbusters' marshmellow monster*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman

Long night out, this is the before. the after has been deleted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Get your pics in before the closing date! Here is the short list so far!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Ok so that's me on the left and this is the newest addition to my tattoos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Ok so that's me on the left and this is the newest addition to my tattoos


 
I can't read your pocket... Protea colours for?


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Kyokushin Full Contact Knockdown Karate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Kyokushin Full Contact Knockdown Karate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing I'm not a judge, I'd give you the win just to stay safe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## thekeeperza

Family pic



And my youngest handling a tarantula

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Kyokushin Full Contact Knockdown Karate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, in that little sentence there is a lifetime of hard work and dedication.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Kyokushin Full Contact Knockdown Karate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Congratulations @Lyle Abrahams - great achievement sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Thanks appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

That's been 29yr and counting addiction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

When it all started hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok, here is a couple of pics of me and my Children 

1st one is of me was back in 2009, when I was still young 
2nd is a very proud big brother of his new born sister, I just love this photo 
3rd one is me and CJ when he was just a couple of months old, sweetist little thing 
The last one is me and my baby's, back in 2011, Shana was 1 and CJ 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Ow and Jaco being windgat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Yay! I made the shortlist. Hahaha

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## HPBotha



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

HPBotha said:


>


Shame, if I was the judge your picture would have made the shortlist.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha

Andre said:


> Shame, if I was the judge your picture would have made the shortlist.


 
thanks mate - at least there are some people with a semblance of class and appreciative of a true masterwork that my body emboldens. *Behold, for i am the personification of masculine excellence!!!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Short list update ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> thanks mate - at least there are some people with a semblance of class and appreciative of a true masterwork that my body emboldens. *Behold, for i am the personification of masculine excellence!!!*


 
Oooo... being ugly to the Judge isn't the clever thing to do here and could even end up in a fine! Despite how handsome and irresistible you are!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## HPBotha

I shall take solice in the mere fact that i was part of providing a few smiles. 

FOR I AM AWESOME .... no seriously, i am.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 7092
> 
> 
> I shall take solice in the mere fact that i was part of providing a few smiles.
> 
> FOR I AM AWESOME .... no seriously, i am.


 
Love the small print

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

@annemarievdh sorry just noticed you from krugersdorp. I stayed at forum homini for about a year and half. Worked at Roots


----------



## annemarievdh

Lyle Abrahams said:


> @annemarievdh sorry just noticed you from krugersdorp. I stayed at forum homini for about a year and half. Worked at Roots


 
 I have no idea what your talking about 

 I only know how to get to the house, mall, schools, and the court and police station. 

Sorry, your talking to an brown heard blond here


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Lol no worries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

How's this for a "face behind the post" pic 
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Bumblebabe said:


> How's this for a "face behind the post" pic
> @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 7093


@Bumblebabe found a fish related pic of me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Last tattoo I have is 3 butterflies. And yes @BumbleBee is the tattoo artist 
Its for my husband, our son and me  We stick together

Yes its not done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz

myself and Haniah in the hot pools (this is how we started)

but the second night, she was swimming/ floating on her own!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robert Howes

One of a few.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Awesome tattoo, @Robert Howes.


----------



## Hein510

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein510

Got that tattoo after playing a gig at a biker day jol, drunk as hell and decided a tattoo sounds great!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

A few pics of my awesome husband and our precious son

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

@BumbleBee and I just chilling at a bike rally 
Was an awesome weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

okay here comes a string of last minute photo entries hahaha



My buddy TJ and I at a Brutal Fruit party at the Castle in Cape Town (RIP my friend, miss you)



My buddy Maryke and I, us chicks bundu bashing at Up the Creek music festival, and yes those are blue contact lenses hahaha



Action Netball team silly photo in a photo booth they had at the arena



Photoshoot with the ladies



Day at Ratanga, had to get the mascot to give the metal sign hahaha



My buddy Stu and I at Kirstenbosch gardens, went to watch Van Coke and Jack Parrow, awesome day!!



"riding" the Lion on my 29th birthday 



lots of loves for daddy 



My "little" brother and me at dad's home 



Crazy Halloween night at Banned, with some crazy friends hahaha



divorce cake organised by my friend that works at Lindt, it was really yummmm!!!



face painted at the taste of cape town



fun times at Newlands for the sharks vs the stormers (which by the way the stormers won hahaha)



Awh kissies for me 



Delishious lunch out with besties at Catch 22 in the beachfront! the have amazing views and amazing food to match!!



fun day at Killarney Racetrack, seeing Steven Odendaal win both his races and got treated to VIP tickets with free food and drink, great day out!!

Well i think that is it for now hahaha, fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz

nice pics Liz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tomorrow is the big day! Get your pics in ASAP! But only if you would like R500 credit at your favourite Vape Store! And by favourite vape store I mean one that is an official vendor right here on ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Ok but 1st lemme take a selfie...





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Lol. Dont ask me why its upside down. Hahahah

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Ok, one more pic for me then.....

This was taken in 2006 when I bought my first bike, I learnt to ride on this 95hp beast

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Myself and one of my mentors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

A super cold night in Jersey


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> Ok but 1st lemme take a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awwww loki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> Ok but 1st lemme take a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Awwww Loki


----------



## johan

Not entering the competition -  Handsome Youngster (last Sunday morning):

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Metal Liz

Lyle Abrahams said:


> View attachment 7271
> Myself and one of my mentors.


 
You met Heston Blumenthal!!!! Dude you're a rockstar!!! That guy is AMAZING

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Ananui Cave, Paparoa, National Park, Charlestown, South Island, New Zealand. At the entrance with HRH and my 80+ mom.





Moeraki Boulders, South Island, New Zealand

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Another one of the BOSS @BumbleBee 
Very serious but still cute and cuddly, and my Rock Star!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

faffing around in the parking lot in Hout Bay LOL






braaing (pic taken maybe 4 years ago)




this was in pinelake 2010 (on our way to PE to watch a soccer game)





wedding pic (jan 2010)




you guys really got me scratching into the archives LOL

bring back some good memories over here

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Metal Liz said:


> You met Heston Blumenthal!!!! Dude you're a rockstar!!! That guy is AMAZING



Lol I worked with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Such amazing photos

@johan - that one of you is a classic!

@Andre - your travels never cease to amaze me - superb

@Riaz - lovely wedding pic and that one of faffing in the parking lot is so funny - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Metal Liz

wow @Lyle Abrahams, that must've been AMAZING!!!!! that dude is like the MASTER of fusion and experimental cooking, the stuff he comes up with, OMG JAW DROPPING!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

It def was I learnt a lot and that is my style of cooking. So much fun LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A great day at Goedertrouw dam near Eshowe!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## andro

Any more entry for the tattoo competition ?


----------



## Harryssss

Me en junior

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

nope hahaha @andro, think we've reached our max on the tattoo front, unless someone got a new one in the last 3 weeks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Harryssss said:


> Me en junior


 
Now that wasn't a good post... how can we let someone with a Ferrari win!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## andro

Perfect .


----------



## Harryssss

Wich it was mine. Mins parked behind the Ferrari the Getz but have to tel you its a old Ferrari in mint
condition did not want to toch any thing it might break and you don`t get parts for these on a normal sallery

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last chance to get your pics in for the R500!

Small but POTENT cup of Turkish coffee!



Hiding out of the hot sun in the Roman Ruins!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me with my adopted children from JHB... we adopted them for the duration of the trip! 




Me trying to look like a local!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great Turkish beer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Ooh ooh! 

I have some more. 

Me at the Great Pyramids.






Typical me that can't behave....






And me teaching my nephew how to T20. (Its a family thing. Lol)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Not entering the competition - Once upon a time I was also part of the working class in Ireland:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Not entering the competition - Once upon a time I was also part of the working class in Ireland:
> 
> View attachment 7300


 
Oooo that would have been a winner! Nothing quite beats a Guinness in Ireland!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo that would have been a winner! Nothing quite beats a Guinness in Ireland!


 
That was actually a Myrphy's - once you've drink a Murphy, Guinness tastes like beer flavoured water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> That was actually a Myrphy's - once you've drink a Murphy, Guinness tastes like beer flavoured water.


 
I will have to return to Ireland in that case because I have never had one of dem!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I will have to return to Ireland in that case because I have never had one of dem!


 
Murphy's brewed in Cork and consequently only available in the Republic, not in "Norm Iron" (Northern Ireland).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Crack at the Cable Car Meuseum in Wellington, Nz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Face Behind the post competition is now closed... the full bench of the Judiciary are sitting as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

And I am sure @andro is also sitting with his whole bench of assessors, going through all the tattoos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

I am . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro

Got the all shop involved asking opinions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In 6th place was this fine shot of these great tattooed peeps doing it for cancer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

In 5th Place was this awesome shot of Lizzie hugging wood and you all know how I feel about wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special mention must be made of this action shot that should have made the top 5 but didn't!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It 4th place and a hot favorite to win because it was an action shot and involved fishing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In 3rd position was this great shot... the expression and the calmness and obvious happiness made it one of my favourites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And in 2nd place and a classic wedding shot which came so very close to winning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the clear winner was this cute picture with Dad! R500 is yours! And I hope you buy your cute daughter something because she is just sooooo cuuuuuute!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Awesome. Congrat @Riaz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Riaz let me know which vendor you would like to get the R500 credit with and I will arrange the cash into thier account!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Riaz CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## BhavZ

Congrats @Riaz! Wishing you many happy vaping days ahead!


----------



## Riaz

Omg thanks guys!!!! Rob will let u no asap. Just driving quick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Lyle Abrahams said:


> View attachment 7272
> A super cold night in Jersey


 
I think you mean a super cold night out of Jersey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

We'll done @Riaz


----------



## kimbo

Congratz @Riaz.


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats @ Riaz dude!!! Enjoy your shopping!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Well done @Riaz. Happy spending. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro

Im gonna post only the one for me was a winner ( for different reasons) . 
Congratulations @chefguest .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats @Chef Guest !


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Bumblebabe

Congratulations Everyone!!!!!


----------



## Alex

We'll done guys


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## Andre

Congrats @Chef Guest. You nearly had a two in one. Please PM me your real names, and address for posting via Speed Services Counter to Counter, with your cell number. 

Thank you @andro for judging this competition, much appreciated Tattoo Master.


----------



## Metal Liz

Well done dude! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

andro said:


> Im gonna post only the one for me was a winner ( for different reasons) .
> Congratulations @chefguest .
> View attachment 7316


Thanks @andro! that one holds a lot of meaning for me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks a mil everyone! Was close to a double bill!

Well done @Riaz for your win. It's a beautiful picture!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

congrats @Chef Guest 

well done!!!!


----------



## kimbo

Congrats @Chef Guest


----------



## BhavZ

Congrats @Chef Guest!


----------



## BumbleBee

Congrats @Chef Guest ...awesome prize coming your way


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> And the clear winner was this cute picture with Dad! R500 is yours! And I hope you buy your cute daughter something because she is just sooooo cuuuuuute!
> 
> View attachment 7313


Congrats @Riaz ! Very nice pic. 

Damn, and I was so close. Guess those VM juices can wait another month. lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## baksteen8168

andro said:


> Im gonna post only the one for me was a winner ( for different reasons) .
> Congratulations @chefguest .
> View attachment 7316


Congrats @ChefGuest !

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Poppie

congratz @Riaaz - @Rob Fisher - you definitaley picked the winner -

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Will need to get some new ink for the next comp!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

andro said:


> Im gonna post only the one for me was a winner ( for different reasons) .
> Congratulations @chefguest .
> View attachment 7316


it was because by gecko was still a gecko and not a crocodile yet, wasn't it 






hahaha

Well Done @Chef Guest 
and also to @Riaz 

happy vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> it was because by gecko was still a gecko and not a crocodile yet, wasn't it
> hahaha
> 
> Well Done @Chef Guest
> and also to @Riaz
> 
> happy vaping


Well, for originality, that one had my vote!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Cogratulations to @Riaz and @Chef Guest 

You guys rock


----------



## HPBotha

_​ _

_.....I call shenanigans.
this tomfoolery must surely not endure!?_

As I am reading through the posts i found myself teary eyed and snot nosed. 
but, as any gracious gentleman must, i wish to congratulate all the contenders and the subsequent winners.
I truly am disappointed, and as such will not be attending the forums anymore. . . . whom am I kidding. congrats everyone. and may the next round be fought with valour and humor!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Well done congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

R500 has been transferred to the chosen vendors account! @Cape vaping supplies was thew chosen vendor!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ooooo I just love this FORUM !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And the clear winner was this cute picture with Dad! R500 is yours! And I hope you buy your cute daughter something because she is just sooooo cuuuuuute!
> 
> View attachment 7313



I actually missed the judging of this. Well done @Rob Fisher - was a tough job. Such great photos. 

Big congrats @Riaz! Your picture was a winner. Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

And congrats to you @Chef Guest !
Well done on the tattoo judging @andro 
Definitely something for a master artist not the untrained eye

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

thanks again guys

in the spirit of this thread, here is a pic of my two girls

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

This was so much fun, was great to "meet" some of the peeps like this... awesome for those of us that can't really get to any of the vape meets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

all my friends keep telling me, ya you gona have a hard time when you girls are bigger, to which i reply with this:

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> This was so much fun, was great to "meet" some of the peeps like this... awesome for those of us that can't really get to any of the vape meets


 
But you guys can make your own vape meet. You don't have to be 100 or even 20. My sister is grait at aranging partys and events. Must I talk to her, she is in Hoespruit but goes to Tzaneen atleast twice a month.


----------



## Gonzales

Me and the Wife. Waiting for a ferry Koh Pangang Thailand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NickT

Meeeeeeeeeee.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

NickT said:


> Meeeeeeeeeee.
> View attachment 7772


Awesome picture. Tell us more?


----------



## NickT

Andre said:


> Awesome picture. Tell us more?



Me with Bourkes luck potholes, Mpumalanga in the background. Awesomely pretty place.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

NickT said:


> Meeeeeeeeeee.
> View attachment 7772



Dead Kennedys! Punks not dead.
Have not seen that logo for far too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I got my prize!!!!

Will post pics of me happily vaping away when I'm not balls to the wall...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NickT

thekeeperza said:


> Dead Kennedys!



Hehe, DK and hardcore punk in general will be a part of me 'til the day I die.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Found some old stinky photos... 

Glad I have these to remind me of just how unattractive smoking is!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back in the early internet days with the first ever radio station in Africa on the internet!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Back in the early internet days with the first ever radio station in Africa on the internet!
> 
> View attachment 8790
> View attachment 8791



"Self confessed internet addict" 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Turned self confessed reo addict! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , a man of many talents
Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Amara just loves biting on the driptip

i think she might be teething, and having the cold drip tip to bite on just does it for her

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nightfearz

Some kiekies to maybe inspire someone.

Before



after



My wife and I both lost about 35Kg's,
Now we are working on loosing the last and then tone the muscles

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightfearz

I honestly thought her first words would be "GAAaaaarrrrr", but sadly it was still "mamma"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

Nightfearz said:


> Some kiekies to maybe inspire someone.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 11859
> 
> 
> after
> View attachment 11860
> 
> 
> My wife and I both lost about 35Kg's,
> Now we are working on loosing the last and then tone the muscles


What's the secret?  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Riaz

Nightfearz said:


> Some kiekies to maybe inspire someone.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 11859
> 
> 
> after
> View attachment 11860
> 
> 
> My wife and I both lost about 35Kg's,
> Now we are working on loosing the last and then tone the muscles


well done @Nightfearz 

how did you manage to do that?


----------



## Nightfearz

first jump... 



Best jump...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightfearz

The weight loss was done using "Fat loss laborotories" same as Cohan diet in the states... 
Took about 6 months...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Nightfearz that's a very impressive change bro. 

Congrats and keep it up


----------



## Andre

Nightfearz said:


> Some kiekies to maybe inspire someone.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 11859
> 
> 
> after
> View attachment 11860
> 
> 
> My wife and I both lost about 35Kg's,
> Now we are working on loosing the last and then tone the muscles


Well done to you both.....and to the new wardrobes required...very much worth it.


----------



## Nightfearz

Andre said:


> Well done to you both.....and to the new wardrobes required...very much worth it.


For my wife maybe, but i hate shopping, and i like clothes that are worn in already... catch 22


----------



## Chef Guest

Well done buddy! Now that's some serious inspiration! 

How long did it take for you to shed the excess?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Nightfearz

Chef Guest said:


> Well done buddy! Now that's some serious inspiration!
> 
> How long did it take for you to shed the excess?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


6 months


----------



## Chef Guest

That's not too bad at all! And what's the damage with FLL? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Andre

Nightfearz said:


> For my wife maybe, but i hate shopping, and i like clothes that are worn in already... catch 22


Lol, same here, but when you start looking like a sack.....


----------



## Gizmo

Nightfearz said:


> Some kiekies to maybe inspire someone.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 11859
> 
> 
> after
> View attachment 11860
> 
> 
> My wife and I both lost about 35Kg's,
> Now we are working on loosing the last and then tone the muscles



Great work dude! Something to be super proud of! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Nightfearz said:


> Some kiekies to maybe inspire someone.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 11859
> 
> 
> after
> View attachment 11860
> 
> 
> My wife and I both lost about 35Kg's,
> Now we are working on loosing the last and then tone the muscles


Thanks @Nightfearz , I am now going to start with a very very serious effort!


----------



## Nightfearz

TylerD said:


> Thanks @Nightfearz , I am now going to start with a very very serious effort!


Im glad it could give motivation to someone... 
another piece of advice... this feeling you have now.... this emotion, think on it, record it, and every time you want to deviate from your plan remember this moment, this motivation, and act on that, not the impulse to give in to temptation....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

My word @Nightfearz, that was a serious "boep" you had.

That's unbelievable weight loss! Well done man! 

Many would give up... And probably get bigger. I know I would probably have sunken into a depressed state and thought it wouldn't be possible to loose enough to be happy. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Nightfearz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> My word @Nightfearz, that was a serious "boep" you had.
> 
> That's unbelievable weight loss! Well done man!
> 
> Many would give up... And probably get bigger. I know I would probably have sunken into a depressed state and thought it wouldn't be possible to loss enough to be happy.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
> X


Indeed. AS you can see, I never really cared what i looked like, but my wife and I decided to take it on together (after marriage noggal) 
and we motivated each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Nightfearz said:


> For my wife maybe, but i hate shopping, and i like clothes that are worn in already... catch 22


 
Go to 2nd hand shops and buy old clothes : 

But seriously tough, well done - it must have been very tough to do


----------



## Silver

Nightfearz said:


> Im glad it could give motivation to someone...
> another piece of advice... this feeling you have now.... this emotion, think on it, record it, and every time you want to deviate from your plan remember this moment, this motivation, and act on that, not the impulse to give in to temptation....


 
I love this advice @Nightfearz - amazing!

And congrats on the weight loss - you must feel so great.
Phenomenal turnaround!


----------



## BumbleBee

That's incredible @Nightfearz , well done to both of you


----------



## Alex

Very inspirational @Nightfearz, well done and good luck.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

A whole bunch of photos of me 
In no particular order

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

What a awesome thread this is  Seeing all your photo's put a smile on my face:hug: 

Me doing what what I do best lol







Another one, enjoying the sunset on Avana beach Rarotonga, Pacific islands. Good times

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anthea (my wife) and I burning some animal remains!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anthea and I at my nieces 21st yesterday! And me in a genuine Hawaiian shirt bought in Hawaii by my best mate and lost to me in a bet a few weeks ago!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me when I found Nemo!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

DoubleD said:


> What a awesome thread this is  Seeing all your photo's put a smile on my face:hug:
> 
> Me doing what what I do best lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one, enjoying the sunset on Avana beach Rarotonga, Pacific islands. Good times


 
BILTONG-EN-BISCUITS - some nice arty photos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> A whole bunch of photos of me
> In no particular order
> 
> View attachment 11960
> 
> View attachment 11962
> 
> View attachment 11963
> 
> View attachment 11964
> 
> View attachment 11965
> 
> View attachment 11966
> 
> View attachment 11967
> 
> View attachment 11972
> 
> View attachment 11969
> 
> View attachment 11970
> 
> View attachment 11971
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clearly living this life. Way to go, enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Anthea (my wife) and I burning some animal remains!
> 
> View attachment 12125


Jong bokkie daai....not the one on the coals. Remember SWAMBO, especially re banting!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Seeing we have a whole lot of newbie’s on the forum why not start this thread up again. Ca'mon guys and girls, lets see those picks !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

lol "pricks"... Was that on purpose?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol "pricks"... Was that on purpose?



Hahaha  ummm no. Darn auto correct

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Me when I found Nemo!
> 
> View attachment 12127


And then you turned it into a bass


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha  ummm no. Darn auto correct


It's pricks again.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

TylerD said:


> It's pricks again.......



Bwahahahahaha lmgl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> It's pricks again.......


That is sooo funny, but also worth a fine, @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Right, I'll get the ball rolling. 

I'm hardly in photos, but found one, and with all my girls too

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I only have one new photo of myself, taken by a friend one night "kuiering" in my kitchen...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

#letsrevivethisthread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> #letsrevivethisthread



Good idea, anyhow gatvol of mine. Here's a new one for you:


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Good idea, anyhow gatvol of mine. Here's a new one for you:
> 
> View attachment 25240



Heehee wrong thread  But I will use that one as my Avatar thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> Heehee wrong thread  But I will use that one as my Avatar thanks @johan



Apologies, lunch meeting did me too well .........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This one's about 4 years old

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

My "Afrikaans singer" pose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Mwaahaaa haa love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

My surprise "afrikaans singer" pose.



My album cover.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre

@TylerD - no more required - you have won! Hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> My surprise "afrikaans singer" pose.
> View attachment 25254
> 
> 
> My album cover.
> View attachment 25255



LOL, the last pic looks like Larika Rauch gone wrong en "verdwaal in Kringe in die bos"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> This one's about 4 years old



@Stroodlepuff , that first pic is a super pic of you! You look amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> @TylerD - no more required - you have won! Hilarious



He's like a man doll

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Tyler seems infatuated with that tree. "I talk to the trees" Louis Armstrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Humbolt

@TylerD you are one funny guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

PeterHarris said:


> i think most knows how i look, but i'll bite
> me photo bombing a pic of my wife(right) and cousin(left)
> View attachment 5895
> 
> 
> and me making a toast to broken glasses on the MSC Sinfonia...
> View attachment 5896


what year was that? I might have been on that cruise


----------



## PeterHarris

n0ugh7_zw said:


> what year was that? I might have been on that cruise


this was 2012


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

PeterHarris said:


> this was 2012


Ah sweet. I went in 2010 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Time to play again.

Let us see how you look like in real life.

NO vaping pictures. Post as many pictures as you like. Just add a description. No pictures already posted in this thread.

To be judged by @Yusuf Cape Vaper using any criterion/criteria he wishes.

Competition closes at midnight on Wednesday, 30 September 2015.
*
Prize* to be won: Billow V2 RTA with spare glass and an Ivogo Velocity RDA with bottom feeder attachment.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Not Entering but people seem to be too shy so I will get the ball rolling!

Myself & @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Got the whole castaway/hobo vibe going atm











Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PS Well done @Andre for reviving this thread  I was thinking the other day it needs to be revived

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Andre what am I judging for? I consent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Judging for the best pic? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Andre what am I judging for? I consent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper. Yes, at the end of the comp, what in your opinion is the best picture.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper. Yes, at the end of the comp, what in your opinion is the best picture.


Got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Got the whole castaway/hobo vibe going atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Wow, that top one is a classic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

can someone say shrek?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Andre said:


> Wow, that top one is a classic!


Was after a 100w dry hit 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

About to authorize the launch of Mavericks Tomcat on the aircraft carrier Midway. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

On my way home yesterday, my bike chain snapped off the sprockets 

A few minutes later, a biker stopped and assisted me.

It seems not only vapers help each other out. The biker community seems to be a tight knit one as well. While we were parked on the side of the road, each and every biker that passed, hooted and checked if everything is ok.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## method1

I'd post a pic but don't want to break the forum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> I'd post a pic but don't want to break the forum.


We have backups

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike

Some oldies:

Back when I used to be more serious about photography




My other big hobby




And lastly, me and my better half

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> I'd post a pic but don't want to break the forum.


Dare it - a pic of you just after taking a toot of you infamous fishy juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> And lastly, me and my better half
> 
> View attachment 34933



Definitely "better half"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Surely we can get more than that? Come on peeps show yourselves  

Even if you are not interested in the prize its still nice to see the faces of those we are interacting with online...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


>


Two of you....please nooooo!! Great pic, @RIEFY. Tell us more about it please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> View attachment 35063


That fish just took a massive dry hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## thekeeperza

kimbo said:


> View attachment 35063


Nice tiger @kimbo


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Just a reminder of the prize to be won. Brand new Velocity RDA and brand new Billow V2 RTA. All pictures posted after this post qualifies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Cummon vapers! Get your pics in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G-MAN

Heres mine. Taken a couple of weeks back while doing what I love on holiday on the South Coast.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 6ghost9

Pictures taken from random intervals throughout the year!
Dress up party!


My media society boys playing with the new camera


Color Run 2015!


mmmmmmm Fooooood!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

Ok, here goes...

If I am not messing around and being a clown















Then I'm doing this

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TommyL

Me and my better half

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TommyL

My new found love in puppies, daisy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Lushen said:


> Ok, here goes...
> 
> If I am not messing around and being a clown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm doing this



Nice bike!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999

Well, Lemme give this a bash, photoshoot incoming:

So here is me(Right) and my best mate(Left)



Here is me and my other half (Yes a pug) (Yes we sleep like that)



This here is me and my other other half (been together almost 9 years  )



Me back in the day, we do competitive Tuna Fishing (Deep sea angling) hence the jacket. I also have WP Colours for it 




Me trying to hit the ground or something, just saw this and thought it was funny. (Long black hair back then)



And last but not least me completely failing at kite surfing... I even busted my knee on day 2 and was told i can't continue with the course.




So that's all from me, maybe ill add some Tuna photos a tad later when i find them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

My Wife and i on vapecon day at our wedding  (30/05/2015)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rudi said:


> My Wife and i on vapecon day at our wedding  (30/05/2015)
> 
> View attachment 35668
> View attachment 35669


Ah, great to see you again @Rudi. Married life been keeping you busy!


----------



## Rudi

Andre said:


> Ah, great to see you again @Rudi. Married life been keeping you busy!


Lol @Andre That and been working my ass off lately... Missed you guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

And here is some of me doing some sight seeing on Honeymoon in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Eating sushi in Gordons Bay!

Here is me and my better half.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

So that's me... Selfie using the Cam Ranger.  Pretty awesome piece of kit. You can control your camera using an app on your phone...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nick

This is me with my two rug rats ... I am the one in the middle

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Greats posts thus far! But common we need more! 2weeks till the winner is announced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Plain old me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

My other rug rat

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nick said:


> View attachment 35719
> This is me with my two rug rats ... I am the one in the middle



Far from rugrats @Nick
Your daughters are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

When I was still training 


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick

Silver said:


> Far from rugrats @Nick
> Your daughters are beautiful!


Thanks mate.. i had them checked and they are mine..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dewald.kotze

Figured i'd join in to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

dewald.kotze said:


> Figured i'd join in to this.


Great stuff. Calisthenics are so much more interesting than working in the kitchen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## G-MAN

Here's more - Pic 1 - Having my child baptised, Pic 2 - Teaching the wife to fish (she ended up catching more than me!) and Pic 3 - Wife and I travelling through the Karoo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dirge

Quick office, ugh, selfie(cringe)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jebula999

Well i did say i would add some fishing photos.

They are photos of photos, so sorry for the quality of them. Won't be adding tags or names, but here they are 






My biggest fish... 79KG, At the time it was heavier than me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

This be me..... As some have seen in person by now....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Redeemer said:


> This be me..... As some have seen in person by now....


Love the t-shirt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer

I believe I had it on at the Big Vape Meet....


----------



## BumbleBee

Redeemer said:


> I believe I had it on at the Big Vape Meet....


Didn't notice it, I believe you, like most folks there, were shrouded in a jacket


----------



## Nick

Come on England

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Muammar Williams

New to the vaping community so why not introduce myself with pics !
My sad attempt at the dope beard vapers rock!





Mandatory selfies while on call during my Obs/Gynae block in Worcester! Waiting around to catch babies was a drag but vaping kept me busy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dr Phil

Me in 2009 n silk boxers where boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B

Here's me doing my bit for charity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

This is me  Halloween two years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Awesome pics so far everyone! Gonna be tough to judge  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

I'm new but here goes selfie with my son who is not interested.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

groovyvaperman said:


> I'm new but here goes selfie with my son who is not interested.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Great way to introduce yourself. How long have you been vaping?


----------



## groovyvaperman

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Great way to introduce yourself. How long have you been vaping?


about 2 or 3 years. Thanks for the welcome

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

A rose between 3 thorns

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Here's another one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Nick said:


> A rose between 3 thorns
> View attachment 36201


Hahaha, that is an outright lie! I clearly see a thorn between 3 beautiful roses!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nick

Andre said:


> Hahaha, that is an outright lie! I clearly see a thorn between 3 beautiful roses!


It's all about perspective Andre. ...  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## theyettie

Young, partying hard, making faces in the mirror... 



A bit older, partying hard, made to wear this lovely "hat" for losing horribly at some obscure drinking game with incomprehensible rules...


All grown up, having a baby, drinking water...



I just shared the last 10 years of my life with you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jebula999

Thought i would add 3 last ones before closing, from back when i had long black hair :/ and my famous "thumbs up" and my mother attempting some sort of pose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi

I just had to slip these 2 in... 
Taken on 30/05/2015 (VapeCon Day)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Love the natural lighting effect in this one.
I'm the not-so-fair one...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maxxis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex_123

That day when I took the epic handcheck photo on Table mountain. Almost died taking this picture. Literally. Cameraman came to my rescue though!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## acorn

Me, Zipline, Thaba Monate


Oribi Gorge Wild Swing (Video Grab) and No I was not pushed...


All I have for now...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Recent pic during tameshigiri.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerharddP

My family sticker in real life...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## MilkDromeda

Hope I'm not to late.



Getting ready on my wedding day.



With some friends after a couple as you can see. The beard is now a permanent feature for 2 years running!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## theoS

and yes i asked my vape gear to marry me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## theoS



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS

o vrap some one report the last pic of me please


----------



## LJRanger

Saw the other fishing pics and couldn't resist .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

1hour 42mins left! Cummon guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hami

Graduation day as a Chef 




One of my favourite handmade loaves - Campagne



Chef by day, Gandalf by night




Mendhi night all-so-colourful ... on my face 





Nikkah morning (before heading to mosque to get married found an awesome image of Nelson Mandela)





Photo shoot laugh on the big day. No idea what we laughing about. Still trying to figure that out




Eid Mubarak 'selfie pout'

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Corn Dog and Ketchup in NYC!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

It's now 12:09AM and the winner is about to be announced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I don't wanna drag this out because I know what a schlep it can be to drag out competitions. And you've waited a month for this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

The winner of "The Face Behind The Post" competition for 2015 can only be one person. I may not choose more than one. You have be been chosen based on the diversity of your pictures. It ranged from professional, to costume themed parties, to cultural activities, and the quality of your pictures were overall sublime. Yes, you entered late, but you had until the 1st October to enter, so your entry is valid. You are none other than @Hami !! 

Congratulations bro! 

"I can only say that I felt morally obliged to do what I did"

Please contact @Andre , or he will contact you for your prize. Thank you to all entrants, and multiple entrants. Not everyone can be a winner, but your posts and pictures were all great!! Thank you for keeping the forum alive and buzzing. Rock on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hami

@Yusuf Cape Vaper Wow bro, feeling really blessed to be part of this community  This has totally made my night 
Thanks for enjoying my selection of pics, I'm sure it must of been a tough decision
All the best, I'll be sure to post a pic with my loot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD

Hami said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper Wow bro, feeling really blessed to be part of this community  This has totally made my night
> Thanks for enjoying my selection of pics, I'm sure it must of been a tough decision
> All the best, I'll be sure to post a pic with my loot



Congrats bud, well deserved  

Great photos, love the Madiba one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

Congrats @Hami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Thank you for a task well done @Yusuf Cape Vaper, much appreciated.

Thank you to everyone that posted a picture or two or three. Great to see the diversity and to get to know you just a little bit better. That one of @GerharddP with his little one in hand stirred my heart strings. Much humour, big fish, wedding bliss, Ninja, beards, vertigo, partying, family, cool t-shirts, dogs and other animals, etcetera. Great fun to see. Until next time!

Congrats @Hami. A great and very natural looking set of pictures, loved them all. Let me know how late supper will be ready, chef, and I shall hand deliver your prize. Jokes aside, please PM me your real names, postal address (with postal code) and cell number. Will post your prize via Speed Services, Counter to Counter. 

This thread stays open for anyone wishing to show us their life behind the forum posts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaz

Congrats @Hami 

You won this competition by far, awesome pics!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Lekker @Hami !! Njoy, I'm jealous mate...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats Chef Hami

Enjoy the goodies. 

Thanks to @Andre for graciously putting up the prize 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Thanks so much @Andre for kicking this competition into gear and for the epic prizes! You rock man 

Big congrats to @Hami on winning these great goodies, enjoy it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Congrats @Hami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome thread. 
Congrats @Hami
And thanks @Andre, loved your summary post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hami

Huge thanks to @Andre for the prize! Packed like a pro  
Can't wait to get these fired up  More pics to follow soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Hami said:


> Huge thanks to @Andre for the prize! Packed like a pro
> Can't wait to get these fired up  More pics to follow soon
> 
> View attachment 36705
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36706


Two amazing little goodies right there, enjoy them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talking about the Face behind the post... Guess who this is?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Talking about the Face behind the post... Guess who this is?
> View attachment 43151



@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Talking about the Face behind the post... Guess who this is?
> View attachment 43151


Your daughter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip it's none other than our @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I think it's time for another bumpedy bump on this one since we have soooo many new members  

Sooooo... #selfie







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

What a cool thread! Always wondered what y'all looked like!

Back in the day when I was a student (easy to tell that I guess!)




Now I'm all growed up 'n respectable 'n shit...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

Out fishing in Arniston My fishing companion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang

I don't really do photos but this is me just before i started vaping.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I'm the handsome man in the red hoodie, with 2 of my very good friends  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## NickT

Meeeeeeeeeeee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

That's me in the corner. . .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Carel1966

Enjoying some vaping time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## moolies86

Another bumpedy bump ?

So this is 2 weeks ago bumped into some vapers at the rugby

















Me and hrh






My avatar,me at a Halloween party dressed as hulk a few years ago






Work bakkie next to a cat 994 loader

Come on new vapers join in

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Vaping on table mountain

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

moolies86 said:


> Work bakkie next to a cat 994 loader



Been to Postmasburg... seen the big earth moving vehicles... but this was in my army days back in the 70's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> Been to Postmasburg... seen the big earth moving vehicles... but this was in my army days back in the 70's!



 Can only imagine what it must have looked like back then  its changed a lot oom @Rob Fisher  Postmasburg as one robot now (yes only one robot in the whole town) lol i came here to gain experience on these machines but extremely home sick lol and tge outlaying area shipping sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Back in the smoking days..




Airsoft..my hobby before vaping..




And currently not smoking or playing airsoft anymore..





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stosta

Cobrali said:


> Back in the smoking days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airsoft..my hobby before vaping..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And currently not smoking or playing airsoft anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


You also had to become respectable @Cobrali ? Me too, but I still have a hint of rebel in me! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Stosta said:


> You also had to become respectable @Cobrali ? Me too, but I still have a hint of rebel in me! Thanks for sharing!


YES! I was such a gangsta at first with my bling bling, then i got thrown i the army to mend my ways and now i rock a collared shirt. Its so embarrassing!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Cobrali said:


> YES! I was such a gangsta at first with my bling bling, then i got thrown i the army to mend my ways and now i rock a collared shirt. Its so embarrassing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


The collared shirt is fine, but that pink tie...


----------



## Cobrali

Stosta said:


> The collared shirt is fine, but that pink tie...


Haha..it was for a wedding! I don't wear a tie to work! Lol!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Guess I should post a few mug shots as well...

Just a shameless selfie 




My wife and I




Old Trafford Stadium, Manchester




Walking the streets of Scotland




Whisky tasting and tour at the largest whisky collection in the world




Outside Buckingham Palace

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Imotions

First me and the reason and motivation 


2nd the motivation and skelms on her 1st bday


3rd like father like daughter lol enjoy our hurdos


4th my reason to wake up everyday and push forward



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver and me at a Vape Meet in Toti!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper

Casper:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

Me, having a SWEET SWEET Mango vape in the office...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Frikkie6000

My Wife and I

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AniDey



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

AniDey said:


> View attachment 59130


Where is the broooom!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

Me and the wife and son.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## AniDey

Hehehe @Andre , the broom is parked outside. 
This was a caracal kitten that I played with at the vet in Ellisras.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Me now...





My wife and son and I






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Imotions

RiaanRed said:


> Me now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and son and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


using that gentlemans beard oil hehe 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Imotions said:


> using that gentlemans beard oil hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I don`t think I understand?


----------



## Imotions

that oil make your beard all nice and smooth and fluffy 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Imotions said:


> that oil make your beard all nice and smooth and fluffy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ah thanks man!


----------



## Imotions

this one 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed

Imotions said:


> this one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



No I make my own...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark121m

So yea this is me.

Adventure seeking.
Thrill n going nuts.

Rc drifting in jhb
Tamiya TT01 with R35 skyline body

Xbox online racing
SARR league with my Honda civic

My Lady n I before going out dancing

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

So many new faces! Keep up the good work Forumites

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

View attachment upload_2016-7-4_15-11-39.jpeg

That's me, in the green hoodie and my mate @Shmick at Ohm My eCig on Saturday. 
I'm trying out having my hair short for a while, I don't normally look this criminal.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> View attachment 59859
> 
> That's me, in the green hoodie and my mate @Shmick at Ohm My eCig on Saturday.
> I'm trying out having my hair short for a while, I don't normally look this criminal.....


Young and innocent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Young and innocent



35 years young Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

My latest look  much to the dismay of many colleagues

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## moolies86

Loving this Vape cartel hoody

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Neal

Rather silly looking old geezer wearing a hat on far left is myself, going left to right, next is my best mate Vincent, a Frenchman based in Mozambique, then my son Marc, his girlfriend Christine from Washington DC, and then my lovely (and long suffering) wife of 25 years Julie. Taken at a recent wedding in Swaziland, to where I shall be returning next week.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Soo this is me suited up for my Birthday 




This is my lady. Who complains about me always buying mods but then is always vaping on them.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2


----------



## Nico_gti

Hi.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DanTheMan

@ddk1979 Thanks again for the fun competition

This is me giving you the real thumbs-up

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

@ddk1979
Me and my posse.
Heaven knows where my son gets' his height.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 13 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huffapuff

@ddk1979 keep counting 


I'm the one on the left btw!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 64689



I had a good laugh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

Another car shoot , this time with my Fast n Furious themed Jetta in commemoration of the Fast n Furious 15 year anniversary  #poser

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

brotiform said:


> Another car shoot , this time with my Fast n Furious themed Jetta in commemoration of the Fast n Furious 15 year anniversary  #poser


This one has calipers I trust?

Anyway here is mine...







Having fun braaiing for 95 people at work function last week and my beer assistant deserted me.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JonathanF

only picture anyone has ever taken of me

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

There's tons of new members so lets have a bumpity bump!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

Me and my laaitie,bottlefed from 1week old,mate had some fun with the pic...





Me and the wife at Mumford and Sons concert in Cape Town






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Jp1905 said:


> Me and my laaitie,bottlefed from 1week old,mate had some fun with the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife at Mumford and Sons concert in Cape Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least your mate was nice enough to call you "red bearded". My beard is the same colour and my friends all insist on calling it ginger (because they're nobs, not because I have a ginger beard). Ginger Beard is not nearly as piratey as Red Beard! Nice pics Giant Toed JP!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Lol @Stosta, you know gingers are the only ones immune to rotten shark meat?Aparently comes from the viking days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa

I thought it's pointless posting good photos of oneself in a thread like this since the aim of it is to better get to know people. 


So here I am in my usual derp nature

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac

Michaelsa said:


> I thought it's pointless posting good photos of oneself in a thread like this since the aim of it is to better get to know people.
> 
> 
> So here I am in my usual derp nature
> 
> 
> View attachment 77807


 thought the peeps might want to see the ugly puss of the guy from Johnston R.I.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Michaelsa said:


> I thought it's pointless posting good photos of oneself in a thread like this since the aim of it is to better get to know people.
> 
> 
> So here I am in my usual derp nature
> 
> 
> View attachment 77807


Youth is priceless,a shame it's wasted on the young!lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

kev mac said:


> thought the peeps might want to see the ugly puss of the guy from Johnston R.I.
> View attachment 87601


Better than I imagined... LOL. Only joking, you left the door wide open for this one!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Imotions said:


> First me and the reason and motivation
> View attachment 58554
> 
> 2nd the motivation and skelms on her 1st bday
> View attachment 58555
> 
> 3rd like father like daughter lol enjoy our hurdos
> View attachment 58556
> 
> 4th my reason to wake up everyday and push forward
> View attachment 58557
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hahaha now i know who you are!


----------



## Vape_N8th

My Crazy face , Whut in tarnation !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Normz

Myself and the fiancée having some good time at goldreef over the weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## William Vermaak

Hello world. This is me





And me and da wife






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I think its time we bump this thread again, there's tons of new members since the last post!

This is myself and @Satans_Stick at VapeCon last year!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------

